# Wenn Real life patchnotes hätte



## Micro(welle) (21. August 2009)

.... was würdet ihr ändern? 
-Autos sind jetzt in der lage zu schwimmen
-Wenn ihr sterbt könnt ihr euch nun ohne Nachwirkungen im Krankenhaus wiederbeleben lassen

Das sind meine favouriten und jetzt seid ihr dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Den Thread gibt es bereits auf mmo-champion aber halt nicht auf Deutsch und da schauen glaube ich auch nicht alle rein also nochmal einer für euch)


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (21. August 2009)

- Das Abitur wird wieder  nach 13JAhrn gemacht.


----------



## 1stVampire (21. August 2009)

Blutungsschaden um 50% verringert.

Abteilungsleiter ist nunmehr tankbar und hat keine Random-Aggro.

Und das beste:

Abklingzeit von ... um 50% verringert ;-)


----------



## BigChef (21. August 2009)

MMO-Champion könnte Anregungen geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (21. August 2009)

1stVampire schrieb:


> Abklingzeit von ... um 50% verringert ;-)



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micro(welle) (21. August 2009)

BigChef schrieb:


> MMO-Champion könnte Anregungen geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja da hab ich es her schreib ich mal lieber oben rein


----------



## Blackywulf (21. August 2009)

Der Alte Content,das Weiße Haus,wurde durch einen neuen Boss Gegner ausgetauscht. ( Obama)


----------



## Kremlin (21. August 2009)

"Wir haben einen kleinen Systemfehler behoben, und zwar schreibt die Bild, wie es auch vorgesehen war, absofort die Wahrheit."


----------



## pHt.Sven (21. August 2009)

"Die Wirkung von [Bier] wurde um 20% verringert, dafür wurde die Abklingzeit des trinkens von 30 Sekunden auf 10 Sekunden reduziert" ^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (21. August 2009)

die macht des chef's wurde um 90% gesenkt
das gehalt wird um 30 % erhöht
die arbeitszeit wird um 3 stunden verringert
die zeit der pausen wird auf 2 stunden pro tag angehoben.



so Long Ultimo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (21. August 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> die macht des chef's wurde um 90% gesenkt
> das gehalt wird um 30 % erhöht
> die arbeitszeit wird um 3 stunden verringert
> die zeit der pausen wird auf 2 stunden pro tag angehoben.



LOL ROFL OMG NREF EMPLOYEE PLX!!!1!kkthxbye

Edit:
Das Maximallevel wird von etwa 100 auf etwa 500 erhöt!


----------



## indi92 (21. August 2009)

Bugfix
Die klasse Frittenverkäufer nutzt nun nichtmehr die Fähigkeit [Auf Burger Spucken] bei der Zubereitung von [Cheesburger], [Hamburger] oder [Chickenburger].
Items wie [Pommesfrites] und [Cola] sind jedoch weiterhin davon betroffen.


----------



## Wohlm (21. August 2009)

Der Fc Bayern München wurde auf Grund von Balanceproblemen abgeschafft


----------



## Nimophelio (21. August 2009)

Klassenänderungen:
Lehrer 
- Die Abklingzeit der Fähigkeit "Nachsitzen" wird um 30% erhöht und die Dauer um 50% gesenkt.

Gebietsänderungen:
Schule
- Handy's,MP3 Player und andere Multimediale Abspielgeräte sind wieder erlaubt.


----------



## Kuman (21. August 2009)

Mindcontrole funktioniert jetzt auch beim Chef


----------



## Chim3r4 (21. August 2009)

-Erfolge, die Ihr erreicht habt, werden nun auch Euch angerechnet und nicht Eurem Chef.

-Nach einer durchzechten Nacht gibt es keine Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen mehr.

-Ihr seid nun Hitze- und Kälteimmun.

-Ungewaschene Kleidung hat keine Vergiftungsaura mehr.


----------



## Ultimo01 (21. August 2009)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> -Erfolge, die Ihr erreicht habt, werden nun auch Euch angerechnet und nicht Eurem Chef.


der is gut xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (21. August 2009)

Die Debuffs "Schwindelgefühl" und "Erbrechen", welche durch den Konsum von Bier-Flasks hervorgerufen wurden, werden bis auf Weiteres ersatzlos entfernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Er4yzer (21. August 2009)

Die Dauer Fähigkeit [Kommunizieren] weiblicher Völker wurde um 95% gesenkt. Die Abklingzeit wurde auf 10 Minuten angehoben.


----------



## Thufeist (21. August 2009)

der Spell [Kondome] verringert die Dropchance um 90%.. cO


----------



## PTK (21. August 2009)

Die Geschwindigkeit der Erddrehung wurde aufs 30-fache angehoben.
So bekommen Männer jeden Tag ihr Gold für die Dailys...

und Frauen.. naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kardiff (21. August 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> Die Dauer Fähigkeit [Kommunizieren] weiblicher Völker wurde um 95% gesenkt. Die Abklingzeit wurde auf 10 Minuten angehoben.



Das wäre göttlich...


----------



## indi92 (21. August 2009)

Aufgrund erhöhter nachfrage wurden alle weiblichen Charaktere neu designed und können von männlichen Charakteren so angepasst werden wie es ihnen gefällt, dies gilt für folgende punkte:
-Po
-Hirn
-Brust
-Gesicht
-Haar
-Kleidung
-Gewicht


----------



## Nimophelio (21. August 2009)

Ihr driftet zu sehr ins "ab 18" ab...


----------



## heiduei (21. August 2009)

-Die Fähigkeit "Unterwasseratmung" ist nun jederzeit einstzbar ^^


----------



## Nyan (21. August 2009)

-Allen männlichen Spielern wurde die Fähigkeit "Schweig" hinzugefügt, sie hat 10 Sekunden Abklingzeit und kann auf jedes Weibliche wesen angewandt werden.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (21. August 2009)

- Der DoT Strahlung, der von [UV-Licht] und [Atomkraft] verursacht wird, macht nun weniger schaden.


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

Die Klasse Politiker wurde abgeschafft. Auch wurde sämtlicher Schaden der Fähigkeit [Steuergelder vergeuden] wurde rückgängig gemacht.


----------



## Kuman (21. August 2009)

Die Fähigkeit [Wutausbruch] des Chefs kann nun wieder von Angestellten mit [Kaffe] despellt werden.


----------



## Rudall (21. August 2009)

- Die Fähigkeit [Autofahren] ist nun auch weiblichen Rassevertretern gestattet
- Die Fähigkeit [Deutsche Sprache] wird fortan von jedem erlernt
- [Bruttosozialprodukt] wird um 500% erhöht
- Die Fähigkeiten [Gelaber] und [Das ist ihre Schuld, nicht meine!] wird bei dem Eventboss Abteilungsleiterbesprechung abgeschafft
- Die NPC-Gruppe Polizei erhält ab jetzt die Fähigkeit [Ein Auge zudrücken]


----------



## keinnick (21. August 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> - Der DoT Strahlung, der von [UV-Licht] und [Atomkraft] verursacht wird, macht nun weniger schaden.



Der Schaden von *[UV-Licht]* kann zudem durch die Anwendung des Elixiers *[Sonnenmilch]* (Item-Level 40) weiter verringert werden. *[Sonnenmilch]* kann bei allen Händlern in den Hauptstädten und Siedlungen für 3 Gold erworben werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuman (21. August 2009)

keinnick schrieb:


> Der Schaden von *[UV-Licht]* kann zudem durch die Anwendung des Elixiers *[Sonnenmilch]* (Item-Level 40) weiter verringert werden. *[Sonnenmilch]* kann bei allen Händlern in den Hauptstädten und Siedlungen für 3 Gold erworben werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt nur teilweise. es gibt [Geringe Sonnenmilch] (Item-Level 15), [Erhebliche Sonnenmilch] (Item-Level 25) und [Erstklassige Sonnenmilch] (Item-Level 40)


----------



## Chim3r4 (21. August 2009)

Der Rasse [Frau] wurden folgende Chat-Befehle hinzugefügt:

-"Ja, Schatz, du hast recht"
-"Möchtest du noch ein Bier?"
-"Lass uns Sex haben"
-"Schau du ruhig Fußball, ich bleib im Keller"


----------



## Haarspray (21. August 2009)

Klassenänderung:

Fernsehrjournalist
-Aufgrund schwerwiegender Balanceproblemen wurde der Spell [Onlinespiele Schlecht machen] ersatzlos aus dem spiel gestrichen.


----------



## Sabbel3 (21. August 2009)

Menschkrieger1995 schrieb:


> - Das Abitur wird wieder  nach 13JAhrn gemacht.



das abi wird wieder mit 13 jahren gemacht...wird sind nur eine "testgruppe" ob das wirklich mit 12 jahren reicht....


----------



## Darkdamien (21. August 2009)

so n homestone würd mir schon völlig reichen lol


----------



## DLo (21. August 2009)

....
Zudem wurde die Spawnrate von Goldvorkommen im Gebiet [Garten] um 100% erhöht. Zudem lassen sich dort auch [Diamanten] finden, mit der die Fähigkeit [Gelaber] weiblicher Individuen für 3 Tage gebannt werden kann.


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

Menschen ist es nun möglich, sämtliche aufgaben zu erledigen, wenn der chef sie einem laut ins ohr brüllt.


----------



## Moktheshock (21. August 2009)

Das Schlachtfeld Mittlerer-Osten wurde Abgeschafft.
Die Raidinstanz Universität wurde leicht modifiziert.
- Jeder Spieler erhält seinen Abschluss
-Die Raidboss in den Kammern der Wirtschaft und Jura wurden um 70% geschwächt.

xD^^ das wär was


----------



## Compléxx (21. August 2009)

Der Tag wird um 100% erhöt und die regnerierung aller Lebenden Wesen wird um 400% erhöt das maximal level wird um  100 erhöt

Es ist möglich nun zu fliegen wenn mann 10000geld der merkel schenkt


----------



## ErzdämonZerwas (21. August 2009)

-Die Kalssen "Langzeitarbeitsloser" und "Spiztenmanager" wurden aus ersatzlos gestrichen, die Betreffenden Charaktere können sich neue Klassen wählen
-Der Bug das Politker immer die flasche Politik betreiben wurde behoben
-Die Grundintelligenz wurde deutlich angehoben


----------



## Vedhoc (21. August 2009)

-Alle Verkäufer in Hauptstädten verkaufen nun *[Transportable Teleporter]*.


----------



## Siilverberg (21. August 2009)

"Die Reitgeschwindigkeit der Mounts "Bus" und "Bahn" steigt um 30%, desweiteren haben diese Mounts keine Verspätung mehr"
" Die Fähigkeit "Unfreundlichkeit" der Busfahrer wird durch die neue Fähigkeit "Freundlichkeit" ersetzt diese erhöht nun die Kundenzufriedenheit um 100 anstannt sie um 200 zu senken"


----------



## Kuman (21. August 2009)

Die Grundausdauer deutscher Jugendlicher wurde erhöht.


----------



## Azshkandir (21. August 2009)

Jedem Menschen wird von klein auf ein Duden in die Hand gedrückt..


----------



## Georan (21. August 2009)

Wohlm schrieb:


> Der Fc Bayern München wurde auf Grund von Balanceproblemen abgeschafft


made my day


----------



## Freyen (21. August 2009)

ÖPNV:
- Die Reisegeschwindigkeit von [Deutsche Bahn] wurde um 30% erhöht
- Die Kosten für das Erlernen der Fähigkeit [Monatsticket der Deutschen Bahn] wurden um 50% gesenkt
- Gegen einen einmalig zu entrichtenden Obolus von 100€ kann das neue Haltestellensystem von [Deutsche Bahn] genutzt werden. 
  [Deutsche Bahn] ist nun innerhalb von 5 Minuten von der eigenen Haustür aus zu erreichen.

Mensen:
- Die Verfügbarkeit von [leckere Gerichte] ist auf unendlich angehoben
- Die Kosten von [Allerlei Nachtisch] wurde wieder auf das Vorjahresniveau zurückgesetzt

Labor:
- [Kaffeeduft] löst nun automatisch den Buff [Wohlwollen des Laborleiters] aus
- Die Schurkenfähigkeit [Pipettenklau] löst ab sofort den Debuff [Groll der Benchnachbarn] aus und zwing zum [Spitzenkästen nachstecken]
- Das Nichteinhalten der Meldepflichtigkeit von [Aufgebrauchte Chemikalien] führt zum 3-Tage-Bann


----------



## Ðæxx (21. August 2009)

-Sämtliche Kosten für Mounts der Händler Ferrari wurden um 80% reduziert.

-Bugfix: Die bissher auftretenden Ohrenschmerzen beim Hören von [HipHop] wurden entfernt. Zudem wurden den Künstlern die Fähigkeit [Singen] hinzugefügt, jedoch die Fähigkeiten [Fluchen] und [Sprachgesang] entfernt.

-Die Auswirkungen von [Korruption] wurde um 50% reduziert.

-Der Intelligenzdebuff, der von [Gallileo Mystey] ausgelöst wird wurde um 25% erhöht.

-Auf erhöhrte Nachfrage wurde Mario Barths Wortschatz erhöht, er verfügt nun über mehr Worte als: "Kennste? Frauen...Kennste ne? Kennste? Kennste? Frauen...?"

-Der vorwiegend in Ostdeutschland auftretende Orthographie-Bug bezüglich der falschen Verwendung von Apostrophen wurde entfernt. Zukünftig wir man nicht mehr lesen müssen: "Harry's Kneipe" oder "Gerald's Eck"


----------



## Spliffmaster (21. August 2009)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Der Rasse [Frau] wurden folgende Chat-Befehle hinzugefügt:
> 
> -"Ja, Schatz, du hast recht"
> -"Möchtest du noch ein Bier?"
> ...



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (21. August 2009)

Patch:1.2.9.2
Die möglichkeit das die Zufallsfertichkeit:[ADHS Wutausbruch] wurde um 50% angehoben
Nun ist es den Spielern möglich durch einen Cheat zu fliegen xD
Das Gmitem:[Lichtgeschwindichkeits Schalter] wurde nun für normale Spieler freigeschaltet,das item ist durch eine Questreihe die sie bei Questgebern der Fraktion NASA kriegen erhältlich.



Das Problem das Zu viele Kinder durch einen Bug sterben wurde gefixt.


----------



## Teradas (21. August 2009)

-Die kostenpflichtige Änderung "Geschlecht ändern" wurde inplementiert.
Für 100 Euro ist es nun möglich sich bei den Ärzten in den Städten umopperieren zu lassen.
Dies ist nicht ganz ungefährlich,danach könnte,der Debuff, [akute Hässlichkeit] die Folge sein.
Der debuff lässt sich nicht dispellen.


----------



## TheEwanie (21. August 2009)

patch:2.0.0.0
Die Rasse "Heiße"Elfen wurde nun hinzugefügt-


----------



## Fensterchef (21. August 2009)

[Winterschlaf] wurde ins Real life hinzugefügt, zusätzlich wurde ein weiterer Effekt hinzugefügt: [Winterschlaf] ist nun auch in der Lage hyperaktive 
Schulkollegen mit einem [Fluch der erheblichen Schwäche] zu belegen, dieser Debuff verringert sein Angriffs und Bewegungstempo um 100%, hält 1 Jahr lang an!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (21. August 2009)

Die maximale Kapazität von [Hosentasche] wurde auf 48 Plätze erhöht. Gegenstände wie [Kleingeld] und [Bonbon] sind ab sofort stapelbar.

Desweitern wurde die Dropchance von [Gehaltserhöhung] stark erhöht. Sie kann weiterhin von [Chef] erbeutet werden.

Es wurde ein Bug behoben der nach übermäßigem Verzehr von [Alkoholisches Getränk] bleibende Schäden hervorrief.
Die Dauer des Effektes [Rauschzustand] wurde um 50% erhöht. Jegliche Nachwirkungen wurden abgeschafft.


Die Stärke aller Fähigkeiten der Klasse [Nerd] wurde um 150% erhöht.


EDIT:


> Diese Fähigkeit Verbannt alle arbeitslosen(vorallem scheinarbeitssuchenden), kriminälen, heimatlandverräterischen und scheinkriegsflüchtigen Spieler vom Realm: Deutschland für immer und ewig. Diese Fähigkeit kann nur auf Spieler der Klasse: Türke und Jugoslave(aller abstammungen) angewannt werden. Fähigkeit wirkt gleichzeitig auf alle Chars deren "Familie".


Ich habe das mal gemeldet. Es ist meiner Meinung nach sehr Ausländerfeindlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Shizo. (21. August 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> Es ist möglich nun zu fliegen wenn mann* 10000geld* der merkel schenkt



ähm ja 10000 geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (21. August 2009)

Der [Handy-Nacktscanner] funktioniert nun wirklich!
Ansonsten auch:
Nach dem Tode seid ihr nun in der Lage zu eurer Leiche zurückzukehren und euch wiederzubeleben!


----------



## Der_Shade (21. August 2009)

> Der Rasse [Frau] wurden folgende Chat-Befehle hinzugefügt:
> 
> -"Ja, Schatz, du hast recht"
> -"Möchtest du noch ein Bier?"
> ...



*g*      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    *träum*


----------



## Deis (21. August 2009)

- Ruhezeiten verschaffen einem nun doppelten Erholungsbonus. Es ist nun also moeglich innerhalb von 4 Stunden die Energie von 8 zu erhalten.
- Der Taegliche 24 Stunden Cooldown wurde um 8 Stunden erhoeht.
- Kommunikation zwischen unterschiedlichen Fraktionen ist jetzt moeglich.
- Durch die Faehigkeit [Bakteriostasis] werden haeusliche Aufgaben nun 50% schneller erledigt.
- Die passive Faehigkeit [Sturheit] wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt.
- Die Wirkung von [Aggression] wurde deutlich verringert.
- Das Tooltip [Politik] wurde verbessert und sollte nun fuer alle Verstaendlich sein.
- Der Raidboss "Justizia" wurde ueberarbeitet. Ca. 250.000 Faehigkeiten wurden entfernt.
- Der Skillbaum [Kapitalismus] wurde entfernt und durch die passive Faehigkeit [verbesserte Demokratie] ersetzt.
- Durch den Skill [Pappsatt!] ist es jedem jetzt alle 4 Stunden moeglich sich eine warme, saettigende Mahlzeit zu verschaffen.
- Es ist nun nicht mehr moegliche Kindern ein PvP- Flag zu setzen und ihnen zu Schaden.
- Ein Fehler im Interface der Ehen zum Absturz brachte wurde behoben.


----------



## Bodeus (21. August 2009)

Das Dungeon [Ballermann 6] im Gebiet Mallorca benötigt nun nicht mehr [Flugzeug] als Zugang. [Ballermann 6] ist ab sofort per Portal von allen Gasthäusern erreichbar.

Die Laufgeschwindigkeit wurde um 50 % erhöht, die Dauer von [Sprinten] ebenfalls um 1 Minute angehoben.

[Kündigung durch Personalchefin] hat nun eine Chance von 50%, wiederstanden zu werden.

Der Buff [Urlaub] wird nun häufiger von [Chef] ausgelöst. Um die Balance beizubehalten, wurde die Dauer reduziert.

[Bier] ist jetzt stapelbar.

Es wurde ein Bug behoben, bei dem [Sex] bei einigen weiblichen Chars nicht richtig funktionierte. Dies sollte jetzt häufiger auftreten.

Die Fähigkeit [Zickenterror] kann nun unterbrochen werden.


----------



## Sarjin (21. August 2009)

*Patch Info zu Real Life 2.0.0 Build 1337
*

*Gegenstände*

*Fremdinterneteinkauf ist nicht mehr möglich.*

- Die bisherige Option von Charakteren die mit dem Attribut Kriminell/Heimtückisch befähigt wahren können absofort diese nicht mehr nutzen 
 um unter anderem Namen im World Wide Web Gegenstände einzukaufen. Etwaige versuche desselben werden als Cheatingversuch eingestuft und sofort mit einem Levelup von 1-10 Jahren geandet.

*Spielwelt*

- Absofort befinden sich in allen großen Flughäfen Portale zu beliebten Reisezielen wie Paris, Tokio oder New York.

- Ein zusätzliches Raumschiff verbindet nun die Erde mit anderen Planeten im Sonnensystem.

- Die Physikengine wurde modifiziert um absofort bei erreichtem Technologiestand auch mit unbegrenzter Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen zu können.
  Das Relativitätstheorie wurde damit zum teilen widerlegt.

- Die mentale Beeinflussung [Religion] wurde entfernt. Menschliche Spieler erhalten stattdessen einen erhöhten Rationalitätswert.



*Kraftwagen Änderungen*

Lange Zeit konnte man in Real life erst ab Level 16 einen kraftfahrzeug fahren. Nun geht’s schon mit Stufe 14 in den Sitz – und das zu einem Spottpreis. Nur noch Reallife-Veteranen erinnern sich noch an quälend langsame Fußmärsche auf dem Land und das eiserne Sparen aufs erste Fahrzeug. Hier die neuen Daten und Kosten:

    * Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für das Abwürgen von Bodenfahrzeugen beträgt nun 15%  anstatt 30 %.

    * Unerfahrener Fahrer (Fahrfertigkeit 75)
          o Motroller Landfahrzeug
          o Ab Charakterstufe 14
          o Lernkosten: 140 Gold
          o Reittierkosten: 100 Gold

    * Geübter Fahrer (Fahrfertigkeit 150)
          o PKW Landfahrzeug
          o Ab Charakterstufe 18
          o Lernkosten: 200 Gold
          o Reittierkosten: 200 Gold

    * Erfahrener Fahrer (Fahrfertigkeit 225)
          o Einfaches Flugzeug
          o Ab Charakterstufe 21
          o Lernkosten: 1500 Gold (abzglich Fraktionsrabatt)
          o Reittierkosten: 10000 Gold
          o Die Flugfertigkeit benötigt eine Spezialausbildung zum Piloten

    * Gekonnter Fahrer (Fahrfertigkeit 300)
          o Großes Linien Flugzeug
          o Ab Charakterstufe 25
          o Lernkosten: 5000 Gold (abzglich Fraktionsrabatt)
          o Reittierkosten: 2000000 Gold
    * Die Fertigkeit Gekonnter Fahrer benötigt eine berufswahl zum Piloten.

    * Es ist ab sofort möglich, im Weltall zu fliegen, solange der Pilot dabei einen gesunden Sicherheitsabstand zum Boden einhalten.


*Neue VIP-Texturen
*

Neue VIP-Texturen und Images wurden hinzugefügt. Jetzt gibt es für jede Textur fünf einzigartige Images. Das Ändern des Images oder der Textur beim spielen ändert auch die Beliebtheit und Berühmtheit.



*Änderungen im Emblemsystem*

- Das Bundesverdienstkreuz wird absofort jedem Spieler auf Antrag ausgestellt.

*PvP*

- Der Entwickler möchte ein neues Konzept testen und hat daher bis auf weiteres alle Battlegrounds geschlossen.
  Bis zum entgültigen Feedbackauswertung wird der Weltfrieden ausgerufen.

*Events*

Etwaige Events wie Weltkriege, Massaker oder Massensuicide wurden bis auf weiteres aus dem Reallife entfernt. Der Entwickler möchte das Feedback
für diese Entscheidung abwarten.

*Berufe*

Verbrecher

- Durch den eingeführten Weltfrieden musste der Beruf bis auf weiteres entfernt werden. Alle inhaftierten Charaktere werden auf Level 1 zurückgesetzt und in Heimen mit neuer Identität aufgezogen und resozalisiert.


Kochen

- Kochen kann absofort mit level 14 erlernt werden und brauch nicht mehr geskillt zu werden.

Medizinforscher

- Medizienforscher werden in wenigen Jahren ein allheilmittel gegen Altern und alle Krankeheiten finden.

*Interface*

- Das menschliche Interface wurde verbessert. Es ist Menschen absofort möglich auch in bisher nicht sichtbaren Lichtspektren sehen zu können.


*Quests*

- Nicht unterhaltsame Quests wie [Bring mal den Müll raus] oder [Kehr mal die Einfahrt] wurden entfernt.

*Erfolge*

- Erfolge haben absofort eine weitreichendere Befriedigung als bisher. So werden zum Beispiel das Hungergefühl und Müdigkeitsgefühl verringert. Es kann passieren das absofort [Geistesblitz] procct der bei Verwirklichung wahrscheinlich zu einem weiteren Erfolg führt.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (21. August 2009)

Von nun an können alle Klassen Portale in alle größeren Städte stellen das wär geil


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (21. August 2009)

Schule:
-Es wurde Schülern verboten Jüngere zu Ärgern.
-Jüngere haben nun immer 20%mehr Kraft und Ausdauer wie Ältere.

Job:
-Es wurden folgende Jobs entfernt:Hatz4 empfänger,Mafia boss.
-Auserdem ist es jetzt Möglich ab Stufe 18 je nach abschluss einen Beruf seiner Wahl zu bekommen.

Andres:
-Allen Spieler wurden die Begriffe Alta, Spacko, Penner etc. entfernt.
-Männlichen Spielern ist es jetzt Möglich ihr Fahrkünste um 200% zu erhöhen.
-Außerdem wurden alle nervende Insekten etc. entfernt.

-Allen Spielern ist es jetzt Möglich den Zauber [Schlafen bis x/y] zu erlernen der es ihnen erlaubt augenblicklich bis zur angegebenen Uhrzeit zu schlafen.
-Der Debuff [Schlafmangel] wurde entfernt.


----------



## Rangekiller (21. August 2009)

das geile ist vorallem "die NPCs Polizei" lern erst ma selber deutsch du heinz

btt: 

Jeder spieler erhält nun einen [Ruhestein] 
dieser Stein teleportiert den Spieler an einen beliebigen Ort auf der Welt
10 Min. Abklingzeit
ist nicht im weltall anwendbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich fänds geil


----------



## Yagilrallae (21. August 2009)

Das Bezahlmittel [Euro] wird mit sofortiger Wirkung wieder in die alte Währung [Deutsche Mark] umgetauscht. Sämtliche mit dem [Euro] entstandenen Preissteigerungen verlieren damit Ihre Gültigkeit und sind auf den Ursprung resettet.


----------



## MarZ1 (21. August 2009)

Die Chance die Internetverbindung zu halten ohne Verbindungsabbrüche des Anbieters 1&1 wurde um 80% erhöht. 

Die Post kommt nun wie vorhergesehen eine Stunde nach dem Versenden beim Empfänger an. Der Fehler, dass diese mehrere Tage bis zum Erscheinen oder sogar gar nicht ankommt, wurde behoben.

Die Latenz zwischen Gehirn und Mund wurde verkürzt um einen besseren Spielfluss zu garantieren.

Die Soundeffekte der Reittiere würde überarbeitet. Anstatt lautes nerviges Brummen werden nun Geräusche von Hasen, Mäusen und Bibern abgespielt.(Fragt mich net was für geräusche hasen machen xD )

Die Intensivität von Regen, Nebel, Wind wurden um 40% verringert.

Es ist jetzt möglich durch die Taste "TAB" das Ziele in nächster Reichweite anzuvisieren. Hindernisse wie Wände oder Türen sind dabei unrelevant.

Die Alterserscheinungen wurden um 80% verringert und die Altersgeschwindigkeit um 30% verlangsamt.

Es ist nun möglich durch andere Spieler zu schreiten ohne dabei die Bedrohung des Ziels zu übernehmen.

Es wurden in der ganzen Welt Döner- sowie Pizzaverkäufer aufgestellt, diese nun preisgünstige Lebensmittel verkaufen.

Es wurden etliche Kanten in Türen-, Treppen- sowie Waldgebieten gegradet um die Stolpergefahr zu verringern.

Giga erhält ein Comeback. Es wird wieder jeden Tag gesendet wohingegen der Server Premiere bis auf weiteres geschlossen wird.

Die Krankheit "Aids" ist nun heilbar.

Wörter wie "Nc" "ka" "kb" werden nun korrekt im Duden angezeigt werden.

Die Erstellbarkeit von neuen Threats auf Buffed.de wird erschwert. Es ist nun erforderlich vor dem Erstellen Google.de benutzt zu haben, des weiteren muss die Suchfunktion mindestens 5 Minuten aktiv gewesen sein.


PS: das ist der beste threat seit langem auf buffed!!!! weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 steckt doc noch ein bisschen phantasie in euch leute ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gartarus (21. August 2009)

*Berufe*

- Gehaltsabrechnung funktioniert wieder korrekt.
- Es wurde ein Fehler behoben bei dem es zu gelgentlichen performance Problemen auf der A... kam.

*Dungeon*

- Die Instanz "Haus der Schwiegerelten" hat nun eine Abklingzeit von einem Monat


----------



## Crudelus (21. August 2009)

-Der debuff [Zur Schule gehen] wurde aus dem spiel entfernt, die fähigkeit [Schlau] ist nun für einen kupfer beim skill-trainer [PC] erlernbar.
-[Deutsche Spreche] ist nun kein Open Source mehr.
-Die wirkung der Intbuffs der [Lehrer](Boss lvl 50+) wurden deutlich angehoben und ein Fehler der allen [Chemie-]&[Mathelehrern] den Debuff [Böse] gab wurde entfernt.
-Ein [Ruhestein] wurde dem Spiel hinzugefügt, der einfach ein [Bett] spawnen lässt, in dem ihr eure Hp+ euer Mana reggn könnt.
-Die Fraktionen Ostdeutschland und Westdeutschland sind nun Freundlich zueinander gesinnt und Sprechen die Einheitssprache [Deutsch]
-[Politiker] profotieren auch von dem neuen [Intbuff] der [Lehrer] und  die Skillbäume [Ich bin nur wegen dem Geld hier] und [Korruption] wurden entfernt und durch 
 [Gerecht] und [Das Volk vertretent] ersetzt
-[Fleisch] ist nun Gesund und [Rauchen] auch
-Die Wirkung von [Alkohol] wurde verändert, sie gibt nun dauerthaft zusätzlich Int.
-Die Klasse [Hopper] wurde aus dem spiel entfernt, da sie nur in Gruppen auftraten und low lvls Campten.
-Die Trash Mobs [Freunde in Grün] wurden aus dem Spiel entfernt.
-Frauen können endlich auch den Skill [Autofahren] erlernen.
-Alle Spieler erhalten jetzt einen neuen Buff auf dauer, [Freundlichkeit]
-nach World of World Classic und The Politic Crusade, erscheint nun das expanion pack Wrath of G.W. Bush.


----------



## Skywalker (21. August 2009)

- Die Debuff "zur Sau machen" und "anbrüllen" des Raidbosses "Chef" wird um 80% verringert, wenn das Fläschchen "Bier" oder "LMAA" aktiv ist.

- Durch einen Bugfix wurde die Lohnabrechnung um 30% erhöht.

- Mit der Talent "Eier schaukeln" ist es jetzt möglich angefallene Arbeit auf andere abzuwälzen.

- Frauen erhalten den Buff "Rückwärts einparken".


----------



## Dabow (21. August 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> Mindcontrole funktioniert jetzt auch beim Chef



gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (21. August 2009)

Hab mal etwas aufgeräumt. Haltet Euch mit Flames bitte zurück. Und noch ein Tipp: Anstatt provokante Postings auch noch zu Quoten solltet Ihr sie lieber melden...

Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (21. August 2009)

*Allgemein*

-Die Droprate von [Taschengeld] wurde um 20% erhöht. 
-Die Fähigkeit [Deutsche Rechtschreibung] kann jetzt ab lvl 7 vom Lehrer erlernt werden und die Kosten hierfür wurden gesenkt. 
-Es ist ab jetzt möglich das Haus zu verlassen ohne aggro bei den Eltern zu ziehen. 
-Die Geschwindigkeit von Pizzaboten wurde leicht erhöht.


*Spieler*

-Die Abklingzeiten von Biertrinken und Rauchen wurde stark erhöht. 
-Es ist ab sofort nicht mehr möglich Drogen zu benutzen.
-Die Fähigkeiten Auto Fahren und Motorat fahren können jetzt ab level 16 erlernt werden.


*Welt*

-Es wurde eine änderung an Mikrosoft vorgenommen, die Weltübernahme von Windoof funktioniert jetzt wie geplant.
-Es wurden überschüssige Terrorcamps aus Afghanistan endfernt. 
-Die Bankangestellten dropen jetzt mehr Geld, spawnen dafür aber auch mehr Wachen.
- Buffed. de wurde leicht gebuffed und hatt jetzt mehr User.


----------



## Liberiana (21. August 2009)

Ein Grafikfehler wurde behoben, der bei manchen Personen nur noch Graustufen als Farbe anzeigte.

Autos ab 16 Jahre. Die Bevölkerung kann nun gegen ein einmaliges Entgeld von 540 Euro Autofahren lernen.
Suchen sie dazu einen Fahrlehrer in ihrer Heimatstadt auf. Zusätzlich wurde die Geschwindigkeit
aller Autos von Ferrari auf 2800% des normalen Bewegungstempos erhöht.

Ein neues Erbstück verkauft der Fahrlehrer im Rathaus. Kaufen können es Spieler, die 
bereits 16 Jahre alt sind, und Autos fahren können. Dieses Erbstück können sie an Brüder / Schwestern
schicken, um auch ihnen Autofahren zu lehren.


----------



## Raz0rblador (21. August 2009)

-Euer Rufzuwachs bei der Fraktion [Stiefeltern] wird um ein beträchtliches Maß erhöht.


----------



## Willtaker (21. August 2009)

Menschkrieger1995 schrieb:


> - Das Abitur wird wieder  nach 13JAhrn gemacht.



*seufz*

im osten klappt das ohne probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (21. August 2009)

- Der NPC "Michael Jackson", der mehrfach wegen Texturproblemen gemeldet wurde, wurde per Hotfix aus dem Spiel entfernt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

pHt.Sven schrieb:


> "Die Wirkung von [Bier] wurde um 20% verringert, dafür wurde die Abklingzeit des trinkens von 30 Sekunden auf 10 Sekunden reduziert" ^^



/sign


Nimophelio schrieb:


> Klassenänderungen:
> Lehrer
> - Die Abklingzeit der Fähigkeit "Nachsitzen" wird um 30% erhöht und die Dauer um 50% gesenkt.
> 
> ...



/sign

auf handys kann nun kein hip-hop mehr abgespielt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das wär mein traum


----------



## Liberiana (21. August 2009)

Die Fähigkeit "Rückwärts Einparken" sollte nun auch bei weiblichen Charackteren
problemlos Funktionieren.

Edit: Die dritte Erweiterung wurde Angekündigt. Wie schon gedacht heißt die Erweiterung: Cataclysm.

Inhalt: Europe wird von einer großen Naturkatastrophe heimgesucht, die Teile Europas überschwemmt.
Die Rasse "Niederländer" wird nun an einem anderem Platz starten, da das Gebiet völlig unter Wasser steht.


----------



## Mr. Käse (21. August 2009)

Allgemeines

- Der Stadtboss Merkel wurde abgeschafft. Als vorläufiger Ersatz steht nun an ihrer Stelle "Wurst". Keine Sorge, an der Stärke und an den Fähigkeiten verändert sich damit nichts.

- Fehrnsehen macht nun tatächlich klüger.

- diverse Lokalisierungsfehler wurden überarbeitet. Bushido kann nun hochdeutsch.

- Durch einen Bug wurden die Steuern falsch investiert. Dies wurde nun behoben.

- Die Lohn- und Gehaltsabrechnung funktioniert nun wieder korrekt. Ausserdem werden Vorsitzende und Geschäftsleiter nun auch korrekt bezahlt.

- Korruption wurde entfernt.

Instanzen

- In der Instanz "Arbeit" kam es häufiger zu Abstürzen. Dieser Fehler sollte nun behoben sein.


----------



## Mungamau (21. August 2009)

*Der Ruf des Blutes*

 - Seit der eröffnung des Meeremuseum in Stralsund sind sehr hohe Defizide zu entdecken. Dem entgegenzuwirken, sollen alle Abenteurer dort hinreisen und eine Spende von 50000 Goldstücke dort lassen. Nachdem sie dies getan haben, bekommen sie einen Blutzahnfrenzy zum mitnehmen - natürlich aus Stoff. Zudem bekommt man ein BadlyBag, was negative Stimmung sorgt, da die Reklame veraltet ist. Allen Abenteurers ist es erlaubt, in spannenden Zweikämpfen den Titel "Spender/in" und/oder den Titel "Abenteurer/in" zu erhalten. Die Zweikämpfe werden durch Bill Gates, ehemaliger Leiter von Microsoft, ausgeführt. 


*PvP

* - Arenen
  - 2v2 Kämpfe werden wegen zu schneller Wertungausbau und zu viele Verletzte bzw. Tote aufgelöst. Die Spieler werden zudem, je nach Wertung, vom NPC Polizeit festgenommen.
  - 3v3 Kämpfe werden mit einer Abklingzeit von 2 Stunden versehen.
  - 5v5 Kämpfer verursachen jetzt 80% weniger Schaden und Heilen um zusätzliche 800%


*Völker*

 - Mensch: Bier kann gestapelt werden
 - Jugendlicher: Intelligenzbuff (Passiv) wurde hinzugefügt. Dieser gibt den Jugendlichen 100% mehr Intelligenz.
 - Kinder: Die Fähigkeit Schule kann nun geskillt werden.
 - Baby: Kreischen (Passiv) wurde abgeschafft.


*Gegenstände*

 - Auto: Sie werden aus dem Spiel entfernt; alle Spieler bekommen Solarautos
 - Motorrad: Werden sfort gelöscht; Elekks oder Wölfe sind neue Transportmittel
 - Bier: Kann nun 5 mal gestapelt werden


*Interface*

 - Es wurden Lokalisierungsfehler und Anzeigefehler entfernt.


----------



## Funkydiddy (21. August 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Klassenänderungen:
> Lehrer
> - Die Abklingzeit der Fähigkeit "Nachsitzen" wird um 30% erhöht und die Dauer um 50% gesenkt.
> 
> ...



Die dauer der fähigkeit 'Schule' wurde um 99% verringert


----------



## Elrendel (21. August 2009)

Ich brauch nur eines:

"Eine Quicksavefunktion wird eingebaut" (wenns geht aber nur für mich)


----------



## Crudelus (21. August 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> - Motorrad: Werden sfort gelöscht; Elekks oder Wölfe sind neue Transportmittel



Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin :'(


edit: ich glaub da würd ich auf ein anderes mmo umsteigen, welt von g.ott gmbh, wer braucht sowas schon;P


----------



## EisblockError (21. August 2009)

Der Cooldown der Fähigkeit "Steckerzieher der Erzeugerin" wurde um 30% gesenkt, erkann jetzt während eines Bosskampfes genutz werden.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (21. August 2009)

Patch 2.0.0

Klasse
-Die neue Klasse Frauenschwarm wurde hinzugefügt, sie hat die Aufgabe für sich und Freunde Frauen zu finden.
-Die neue Klasse Männerschwarm wurde hinzugefügt, infos so.

Andres
-Die neue Welt [Geißterwelt] wurde hinzugefügt.
-Alle spieler haben jetzt die Fähigkeit [Schmeicheln] mit dem sie ihr ziel betören und den ruf um 1000 ehröhn (Abklingzeit 5min.)


----------



## Thesahne (21. August 2009)

Die Benutzung von Reittieren ist ab sofort ohne kosten ab Stufe 16 beim Fahrlehrer erlernbar!
Die Wirkung vom Buff "Alkohol" wurde um 300% erhöht.
Es wurde "versehentlich" ein Bug eingebaut, der es einem erlaubt, jedesmal wenn man Alkohol kaufen möchte "zufällig" genug Geld in der Tasche zu finden.
Der Debuff "Sehschwäche" wurde entfernt, genau so wie der Debuff "Kopfschmerzen".
Die Bosse "Vater" und "Mutter" wurden auf Stufe 1 runtergestuft und können ab sofort ignoriert werden.
Die Intelligenz aller "Spieler" wurde erhöht, so dass das Gebiet "Schule" geschlossen werden konnte.


das wäre meine liste.... ^^


----------



## Thagol (21. August 2009)

indi92 schrieb:


> Aufgrund erhöhter nachfrage wurden alle weiblichen Charaktere neu designed und können von männlichen Charakteren so angepasst werden wie es ihnen gefällt, dies gilt für folgende punkte:
> -Po
> -Hirn
> -Brust
> ...



Pls Made My Day!!! *schwärm* *träum*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann noch paar eigene:

 -Durch einen unvorhersehbaren Bug, gab es in den letzten Jahren grafische Fehlerscheinungen und Textur, wodurch die Klasse [Hopper] vom Bug geschrieben und ins spiel implementiert wurde. Dies wurde behoben und sollte nicht wieder auftreten. Ebenso so können nun Texturen Fehler wie [Pink], [Violet] und [Neon] restlos ausgeblendet werden.
- Jeder Mensch bekommt für jeden Monat 10 Talentpunkte die ihr beliebig benutzen darf, desweiten wurde das System der Sekundär Fähigkeiten und Berufe verändert:

Von nun an werden sie folgender Maßen unterteilt:
1 Stufe ab Talentpunkt 1: Anfänger, hat noch große schwächen doch großes Portenzial
2.Stufe ab Talentpunkt 4: Könner, beherscht diese Fähigkeit/Beruf, doch es ist Steigerungspotenzial vorhanden.
3.Stufe ab Talentpunkt 10: Chef/Fortgeschrittener, sehr gut in dieser Fähigkeit
4.Stufe ab Talentpunkt 50: Meister, beherscht diese Fähigkeit meisterlich, doch wo ist das I-Tüpfelchen?
5.Stufe ab Talentpunkt 75: Genius, ein Meister dieser Fähigkeit kann wirklich alles was diesen Bereich abdeckt bis ins kleinste Detail.
Ebenso wurden neue Sekundär Fähigkeiten wie [Verführungsexperte] und [Wahrheitsliebend] implermentiert. Die restlichen müsst ihr selbst finden.  Genauso wurde die Anzahl der Berufe  aufgehoben. Um dies zuermöglichen, ist nur noch das einmalige im Monat erscheinen nötig, um den Beruf zu meistern.

-Desweiteren Besitzet der Charakter [Frau] nun nicht mehr die Fähigkeit [Korb erteilen] oder [Schluss machen]


----------



## Tamîkus (21. August 2009)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Der Rasse [Frau] wurden folgende Chat-Befehle hinzugefügt:
> 
> -"Ja, Schatz, du hast recht"
> -"Möchtest du noch ein Bier?"
> ...



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chim3r4 (21. August 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> - Der NPC "Michael Jackson", der mehrfach wegen Texturproblemen gemeldet wurde, wurde per Hotfix aus dem Spiel entfernt.



HAMMER!!
Der war genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (21. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Der Cooldown der Fähigkeit "Steckerzieher der Erzeugerin" wurde um 30% gesenkt, erkann jetzt während eines Bosskampfes genutz werden.



Das ist doch von switch reloaded, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flamet0wer (21. August 2009)

*Allgemein:*
- Es ist nun möglich über sämtlichen Spielern die Namen, Künstlernamen, Titel und Gildennamen anzuzeigen. Die Entsprechende Option ist im Menü "Kopf" zu finden.
- Es ist ab sofort möglich sämtliche Beamte, wie z.B. Lehrer, zu ignorieren.
- An allen Orten von dem Kontinent Europa, an denen es Parkplätze gibt, wurden jetzt zusätzlich auch Parkplätze für weibliche Charaktere angebracht, die allerdings die 3-fache Größe haben und mit einem Schild "Frauenparkplatz" gekennzeichnet sind
- Die Kollisionsgröße von Spielern wurde entfernt.
- Allen Klassen und Rassen ist es nun möglich die Maximalstufe auch nach dem Tod zu erreichen.
- Der bisherige Endboss G. Schröder von der Instanz "Bundestag" wurde durch Angela Merkel ersetzt.
- Bei den Reiserouten der Deutschen Bahn wurden einige Fehler behoben. Es ist jetzt möglch eine Bahnverbindung ohne Verzögerung wie vorgesehen zu benutzen. Die Reitgeschwindigkeit der Züge ICE, IC, U-Bahn und S-Bahn wurde um 30% anghoben. Sämtliche NPCs der Fraktion "Personal" wurden überarbeitet und kontrollieren ab sofort keine Ticktes mehr.
- Die Kosten der Reittiere der Fraktionen "Ferrarie" und "Porsche" sind auf 1.000,-€ herabgesetz und somit jedem zugänglich.
*
Nicht-Spieler-Charaktere:*
- Der NPC "Micheal Jackson" wurde bis auf weiteres aus dem Spiel entfernt. "Nase <Begleiter von Micheal Jackson>" existiert aber weiterhin.
- Sämtliche NPCs der Fraktion "Polizei" tragen nun nicht mehr Ausrüstungsgegenstände der Qualität "*Außergewöhnliche Qualität*" sondern Ausrüstungsgegenstände der Qualität "*Seltene Qualität"*
*
Quests:*
  - Die tägliche Quest "Hausaufgaben" hat nun bei täglicher Wiederholung  den Stärkungszauber "Streber", welcher den Rufzuwachs dei der Fraktion  "Lehrer" erhöht, zu verleihen. Gibt man diese Quest nicht mehr täglich  ab sinkt allerdings der Ruf.
*
Gegenstände:
-* In sämtlichen Banken ist es nun möglich neben Geld auch Gegenstände zu lagern. Die Kosten für weitere Bankfächer wurden gesenkt.
*
Fähigkeiten:*
- Die Fähigkeit [Zickenterror] hat nun eine Abklingzeit von 30 Minuten, zudem ist der Zauber, während er kannalisiert wird, unterbrechbar.
- Die Fähigkeit [Geistesblitz] steht nun jeder Klasse Verfügung, verursacht bei Charakteren mit einem geringen Intelligenzwert den Schaden-über-Zeit Effekt Kopfschmerzen]
- Der Schaden der Fähigkeiten [Schreien], [Kreischen] und [Plärren] wurde um 5 gesenkt. Zusätzlich wurde dei Abklingzeit um jeweils 10 Minuten erhöht. Die Lautstärke der jeweiligen Effekt wurde gesenkt um die Soundeffekte der Gegenstände [Fernseher] und [Computer] nicht mehr zu überdecken. 
- Die Fähigkeit [Telefonwerbung für Gewinnspiele, an denen man gar nicht teilgenomme hat] ist absofort mit der Fähigkeit [Roter Höhrer drücken] unterbrechbar
*
Berufe:*
- Die Alchemie-Fähigkeit "Tierversuch" kann jetzt auch an Hopppern angewendet werden
- Spielern mit einer Erste-Hilfe Fertigkeit von 450 ist es nun möglich ein Rezept zu erlernen, welches die Krankheit AIDS heilt.
- Spieler mit einer Schneider Fertigkeit von 380 ist es nun möglich weitere Taschenplätze an ihrer Hose anzubringen. Nicht anwendbar auf Hosen der Rüstungsstufe "Platte" und "Schwere Rüstung".


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (21. August 2009)

Respekt vor deiner Kreativität, aber das Spiel vereinnahmt so schon genug, sodass ich mir nicht noch Gedanke dazu machen würde, wie RL_Patchnotes aussehen könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karoline07 (21. August 2009)

- Straßen sind ab sofort instanzierte Bereiche, die nur mit einer Gruppe bis maximal fünf [Autos] betreten werden können
- [Bücher] brauchen jetzt nur noch mit einer Lupe angeguckt werden, um zu erfahren, was drinne steht
- Die Abklingzeit des Debuffs [Werbung] wurde auf 24 Stunden angehoben, die Dauer auf 10 Sekunden herabgesetzt
- Der Gegenstand [Fernseher] verteilt ab sofort alle 2 Stunden einen stapelbaren Stärkungszauber an alle Personen im Umkreis von 15 Metern, der die Intelligenz um 5% anhebt
- Ein Bug führte dazu, dass einige Personen anstatt zu lachen das Kürzel "lol" benutzen. Dieser Ausruf wurde entfernt und gegen echtes lachen ersetzt
- Der Debuff [Akkuladung] des Gegenstands [Handy] wurde entfernt und muss so nicht mehr durch [Handy aufladen] erneuert werden
- Nach Eintreten des Debuffs [Tod] wird die derzeitige Stufe der Person wieder auf 1 herabgesetzt und sie muss von Neuem in anderer Gestallt beginnen
- Störende Umgebungsgeräusche wie [Hiphop] wurden entfernt
- Der Norden Deutschlands wurde versehentlich mit zu wenig Sonnenlicht ausgestattet. Ab sofort sind Effekte wie [Sonnenlicht] oder [Wärme] wieder häufiger dort anzutreffen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (21. August 2009)

Menschkrieger1995 schrieb:


> - Das Abitur wird wieder  nach 13JAhrn gemacht.


/sign...
*sfz*

(inspiriert von Black Commander)
Patch 20.10:
*Allgemein*

Alaska hat sich von Amerika getrennt und ist nun ein eigenständiges Land.
Die Temperierung der Erde hat sich schlagartig erhöht! Der Debuff schwitzen verringert sowohl Schaden als auch Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit.
Das Kolosseum in Rom wurde (wieder einmal) fertiggestellt. Kämpfe werden regelmäßig veranstaltet!
Die neue Raid-Instanz, Katakomben des Vatikans ist nun frei begehbar. Am Ende wartet der Boss Anub'Nessaja, die Spinnen-Göttin (Insider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

*Quests*

Die Quest 'Vokabeltest - Latein' wurde abgeändert. Sie ist nun leichter zu erfüllen, jedoch ist die Belohnung geringer. Diese Veränderung, wurde aufgrund einiger Beschwerden durchgeführt.
Der Wert, die Belohnung und die Schwierigkeit der Quest 'Zeugnis' wurde verbessert. Je nach Abschluss-Level der Quest ist die Belohnung und der Wert ebenjener besser.

*Fähigkeiten*

Die passive Fähigkeit 'Aussehen' wird nun (je nach Charakterwerten) mehr oder weniger Beachtung geschenkt. Dasselbe gilt für 'Charakter'.
Die Charakterwerte 'Toleranz' und 'Ehrlichkeit' beeinträchtigen die Auswirkungen der Fähigkeiten nun mehr, als vorher. Man wird diese Werte nun klar spüren.

*Berufe*

Die Berufe 'Vertreter' 'Lehrer' und 'Steuerberater' machen nun viel mehr Spaß! Ihr könnt sie nach dem Abschluss einer Lehre zu ebenjenem lernen.
Viele Berufe profitieren nun von bestimmten Charakterwerten.

&#8364;dit: Meine Fresse... ich kann um diese Uhrzeit kein Deutsch mehr Oo


----------



## Gershwynn (22. August 2009)

Als neue Rasse/Klasse-Kombination wurde jetzt Frau-Nerd eingeführt.


----------



## Leviathan666 (22. August 2009)

*Berufe*

Der Lohn normaler Berufe wurde auf ein Minimum gesenkt. 
Manager-Gehälter um 20% erhöht.


----------



## Mungamau (22. August 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> Patch 20.10:
> *Allgemein*
> 
> Alaska hat sich von Amerika getrennt und ist nun ein eigenständiges Land.



Alaska gehört zu Dänemark... Da hat wohl einer nicht in der Schule aufgepasst.


----------



## Gabberchen (22. August 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Alaska gehört zu Dänemark... Da hat wohl einer nicht in der Schule aufgepasst.




negativ.. alaska gehört zu amerika..



-das höhren von [hiphop] erzeugt den debuff [doof] kann aber durch das hören von [techno] [rock] rückgänging gemacht werden
-gehälter von [manager] wurde um 50% gesenkt


----------



## Dragonique (22. August 2009)

Essen und Trinken ist ab jetzt gleichzeitig möglich und wird ab sofort wieder in Lebenspunkte und nicht in Fett umgewandelt. Wir entschuldigen uns für diesen Fehler.


----------



## alburak (22. August 2009)

erstmal ein GOIL die patchnotes sind so geil das ich dieses reallife auch mal ausprobieren möchte. kosstet das was?? ist bestimmt kein free2play. gibt es infos wann gott gmbh dieses "verbesserte reallife" rausbringt??
wenn es bald sein sollte mach ich vll eine farmpause und geh die chilligen sachen an.




Mungamau schrieb:


> Alaska gehört zu Dänemark... Da hat wohl einer nicht in der Schule aufgepasst.



gegenfrage:
was bedeutet eigentlich selfowned?



> Der Verkauf von Alaska
> 
> Alaska war für die aufstrebende Weltmacht Russland die einzige Übersee-Kolonie, die aber kaum rentabel und schwierig zu verwalten war. Da die Passage durch das Eismeer zu gefährlich war, führte der einzige Weg von der damaligen russischen Hauptstadt Sankt Petersburg quer östlich durch das Land über die Tschuktschensee und dauerte mehr als ein halbes Jahr.





> Um die Staatskasse nach dem verlorenen Krimkrieg wieder aufzufüllen, stimmte Zar Alexander II. einem Vertrag zu, den sein Botschafter in den USA, Eduard von Stoeckl, am 30. März 1867 mit US-Außenminister Seward in Washington unterzeichnet hatte. Danach verkaufte das Zarenreich Alaska für 7,2 Millionen Dollar an die Vereinigten Staaten (Alaska Purchase).




du meinst grönland, das gehört zu dänemark


----------



## Langmar (22. August 2009)

- Die Dauer, des Effekts "Schlafen", wurde um 100% erhöht.
- Der Effekt von "Kaffee" hält nun länger an.
- Der Preis von "Zugticket" wurde um 50% gesenkt.
- Der Gegenstand "Fernseher" verleiht nun einen Intelligenzbonus von 25 (abhängig der Stufe des Charakters).
- Das Reittier "Fahrrad" verleiht dem Anwender keinen "Ermüdung" Schwächezauber mehr.
- Die Instanz "Arbeitsort" wurde vereinfacht. Sie sollte nun wesentlich schneller zu erledigen sein.
- Die Quest "Lehrlingsjob" wurde entfernt.
- Informatiker sind nun in der Lage, alle Sprachen sofort beim Lehrer zu erlernen.
- Der Effekt "Satt" kann weggeklickt werden.
- Weitere "Computer-Spiele" wurden hinzugefügt.
- Die Dauer von kochen verschied. Gerichte wurde erheblich verringert.
- Der Schaden-über-Zeit Zauber von "Gebären" wurde entfernt.

Weitere Patch-Notes finden sie auf unserer Homepage "www.reallife-europe.com"



mfG Langmar


----------



## appeal109 (22. August 2009)

Patch 24.3

Auf Grund schwindender Nachfragen werden die Server von [The World of Reallife] abgeschaltet.


----------



## Mobmap (22. August 2009)

1stVampire schrieb:


> Abklingzeit von ... um 50% verringert ;-)


da musste ich wirklich schmunzeln xD


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

Die passive Fähigkeit *[Lüge]* von Menschen wurde entfernt.
Die Fähigkeit *[Herzloser Mord]* der Rasse Mensch wurde entfernt.
Die Hintergrundmusik  *[Rap]* und *[Hip Hop]* in der Zone *[Bus]* wurde entfernt, da es zu einem Soundbug führt.
Allen Wildtieren wurde die Passive Fähigkeit *[Höhere Existenz-Rechte]* hinzugefügt. 
Bei Angriffen auf ein Wildtier wird die neue passive Fähigkeit *[Polizei]* aktiviert, die den Angreifer *[Inhaftiert]*
Der Debuff *[Zunehmen]* nachdem man zu viel gegessen hat wurde um 50% geschwächt.
Der Debuff *[Vernichtung der Erde]* wurde verstärkt. Stop fucking self destruction.
Feuer- und Frostressitenz der Rasse Mensch steigt pro Jahr um 5. 
Das Maximum der Feuer- und Frostressistenz wurde auf 100 verringert.
Die effektivität der Fähigkeiten *[Bestechen] [Betrügen] [Einschleimen]* wurden um 95% verringert.
Besitzer eines Spielerhauses erhalten nun die Möglichkeit eine *[Polizei herteleportierende Alarmanlage]* zu kaufen und am Haus anzubringen.
Die Fähigkeit *[Ungerechtigkeit]* von den Klassen Lehrer, Rassisten, Bossen, Schülern, 0815-Menschen wurde durch *[Gerechtigkeit]* ersetzt.
Der Schaden der Klasse Frau wurde um 60% erhöht.
Die Heilung der Klasse Frau wurde um 100% erhöht.
Die Intelligenz der Klasse Mann wurde um 120% erhöht, um das Ungleichgewicht zwischen der Klasse Mann und Frau auszugleichen.
Der Gegenstand *[Auto]* passt nun in eine *[Hostentasche]*.
Die Gegenstandsklasse "Alkohol" und "Drogen" sind nun 70% schwieriger zu erhalten, jedoch wurde ihre Wirkung um 50% erhöht, jedoch wurde die Gefahr *[Ärger]* zu erhalten um 100% erhöht, sowie der Debuff *[Schmerzen] [Selbstschaden] [Intelligenzverlust]* den die Gegenstände mit sich bringen.
Der Debuff *[Trauer]*, der auftritt wenn eine nahestehende Person stirbt wird um 50% verringert.
Die Gegenstandsklasse "Sommerkleidung" verringert nun die Frostressistenz um 100, erhöht jedoch die Feuerressistenz um 20!
Die Gegenstandsklasse "Winterkleidung" verringert nun die Feuerressistenz um 100, erhöht jedoch die Frostressistenz um 20!
Der Fehler des Gegenstandes *[Handy]* wurde behoben. Der Akku ist nun nicht mehr leer wenn man es braucht.
Die wirksamkeit der Fähigkeit *[Lächeln]* wurde bei der Klasse Mann um 20% erhöht, und bei der Klasse Frau um 30%.
Die Chance das Debuffs der Klasse "Krankheit" kritisch treffen wurde um 50% verringert.
Die Chance das *[Stein werfen]*verfehlt wurde um 30% erhöht.

Ich glaub das ist alles was mich stört oder was ich gern hätte.... Danke fürs zulesen!


----------



## Gregorianer1976 (10. September 2009)

patch 2.0.0.1

es wir ein neuer talent [verhüttung] für klasse mann eingeführt, dieser erkenn automatisch ob eine frau verhütet oder nicht, sollte sie nicht dann wird ein kondom automatisch aufgezogen ohne die möglichkeit ihn zu entfernen. erst wenn ... zu ende ist kann man diesen entfernen.


----------



## Buschwalker (10. September 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> - Ruhezeiten verschaffen einem nun doppelten Erholungsbonus. Es ist nun also moeglich innerhalb von 4 Stunden die Energie von 8 zu erhalten.
> - Der Taegliche 24 Stunden Cooldown wurde um 8 Stunden erhoeht.
> - Kommunikation zwischen unterschiedlichen Fraktionen ist jetzt moeglich.
> - Durch die Faehigkeit [Bakteriostasis] werden haeusliche Aufgaben nun 50% schneller erledigt.
> ...



Super Ideen
/sign ^^


----------



## Super PePe (10. September 2009)

Es ist nun möglich sich in sein Bett zu porten.
NPCs mit dem Schriftzug "Polizei" können nun wie vorgesehen, angehandelt werden.
Es ist uns bekannt das einige Spieler Latenzprobleme haben und nicht zum gewünschten Zeitpunkt den Instanzserver betreten können. Wir können aber mitteilen, dasz wir an einer Lösung arbeiten und neue Schulen und Kindergärten bauen.



@threisch deine weltanschauung hat hier nix zu suchen


----------



## Frostbeule16 (10. September 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> *Der Ruf des Blutes*
> 
> 
> - Auto: Sie werden aus dem Spiel entfernt; alle Spieler bekommen Solarautos
> - Motorrad: Werden sfort gelöscht; Elekks oder Wölfe sind neue Transportmittel



Siicher NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT. Krass bistn du fürn Langweiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

-> Allgemein

- [Benzin] gibt es ab sofort als Flatrate für nur 39,99€ im monat 
- [Audi][Ferrari][Bmw] uvm. gibt es nun nach einer Questreihe mit einem Preisnachlass von 90%.
- Diese Questreihe ist ab 18 zu bewältigen und beinhaltet große Quests welche nur mit Reife Männlichkeit Verständnis und einem IQ über 100 zu machen ist.
- Der Bug, welcher Frauen unverständlich machen liess , wurde gefixt , ab sofort reden Frauen Klartext , nicht lange um den heissen Brei, werden nicht mehr zickig, und sagen was sie wollen oder auch nicht wollen , anstatt dumm zu schweigen und es uns anderweitig verbieten!!!!! Dies wurde durch eine neue CwH Engine erschaffen. 
(omg da gibts noch so viel mehr ... )

naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 made my day das Forum , weiter arbeiten , uäh


----------



## Threisch (10. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> @threisch deine weltanschauung hat hier nix zu suchen




Natürlich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hat ja überhaupt nichts RL zu tun was.

Oke ich versuchs nochmal:

Der Begriff Weltanschauung wird für viele ab Patch 4.2 nicht mehr verständlich sein.


----------



## Maxam (10. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Gebietsänderungen:
> Schule
> - Handy's,MP3 Player und andere Multimediale Abspielgeräte sind wieder erlaubt.



Bei mir ist es Lehren relativ egal gut es gibt  halt Ausnahmen


----------



## theduke666 (10. September 2009)

Threisch schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie kommst DU denn sonst auf den Spruch mit den Türken?
Hast Du Dir selber ausgedacht? Noch schlimmer.


----------



## Bluebarcode (10. September 2009)

Neue Reittiere werden eingeführt, die blonde, und die brünette.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. September 2009)

wenn das rl patchnotes hätte,  

"die linke" wurde entfernt 
alle umweltprobleme wurden zurückgesetzt, punkte müssen neu verteilt werden
den chinesen wurde das talent "industriealisierung" entfernt. dafür wurde "landwirtschaft" um 800% erhöht


----------



## Aerasan (10. September 2009)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Der Rasse [Frau] wurden folgende Chat-Befehle hinzugefügt:
> 
> -"Ja, Schatz, du hast recht"
> -"Möchtest du noch ein Bier?"
> ...



DAS is mit abstand das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... made my day


----------



## theduke666 (10. September 2009)

Wurde leider wieder rausgepatched:

Allgemein:
- Gott schmeisst jetzt Hirn vom Himmel.


----------



## Resch (10. September 2009)

Die Dauer der Fähigkeit [Arbeiten] wurde um 60% reduziert, gleichzeitig wurde ein Problem behoben, welches zu zu geringen Erträgen führte.

Gold kann nun vom Spieler Resch geadded werden.


----------



## Aerasan (10. September 2009)

Haszor schrieb:


> Die passive Fähigkeit *[Lüge]* von Menschen wurde entfernt.
> Die Fähigkeit *[Herzloser Mord]* der Rasse Mensch wurde entfernt.
> Die Hintergrundmusik  *[Rap]* und *[Hip Hop]* in der Zone *[Bus]* wurde entfernt, da es zu einem Soundbug führt.
> Allen Wildtieren wurde die Passive Fähigkeit *[Höhere Existenz-Rechte]* hinzugefügt.
> ...




/sign ....definitiv NICHT!!

bestimmt ne frau die über das wütend ist,was andere männer geschrieben haben xD


----------



## Pente (10. September 2009)

Rassistische Äußerungen haben hier absolut nichts zu suchen! Haltet euch an unsere *Forenregeln* sowie die *Netiquette*!


----------



## FX83 (10. September 2009)

-das Getränk [Bier] ist nun überall kostenlos erhältlich. Zusätzlich wird der Effekt [Gehirnzellen vernichten] gegen den Effekt [Gehrinzellen beibehalten und mal ordentlich durchspülen] ersetzt. Der Effekt [weibliche Chars schöner finden] wurde beibehalten, zur sicherheit aber um 50% gesenkt.

-um die Instanz [Arbeitsplatz] zu betreten ist nun nicht mehr die Stoffrüstung [schickes Hemd des Arbeitnehmers] erforderlich, sondern kann auch mit [Badehose des nassen Urlaubers] und [Flipflops des Leichtfüßigen] betreten werden.

-die Dauer der passiven Fähigkeit [durchhaltevermögen beim Sex] wurde um 300% angehoben. Sie kann nun ganze 6min angewandt werden^^

-Die Klasse [Frauen] verfügen nun ebenso wie [Männer] über die Fähigkeit [Gehirn ausschalten]

-Reittiere dürfen ab sofort auch geführt werden während man unter dem Effekt [Betrunkenheit] leidet

-Die Klasse [Mann] erhält nun auch die Fähigkeit [tanzen]

-dem Gebiet [Deutschland] wurden neue Gebiete hinzugefügt welche über weiße Sandstrände und sommerliche Temperaturen verfügen

-ab sofort gibt es keine Ehrenpunkte und drops mehr beim besiegen von low level Mobs in Gruppen

-dem gegenstand [Handy] wurde die Fähigkeit [Musik laut abspielen] genommen und [Kopfhörer] hinzugefügt

-beim NPC [Chef] wurde eine Chance von 50% hinzugefügt [Gehaltserhöhung] zu droppen wenn man die Fähigkeit [schmutziger Witz] anwendet

-Der Rüstungsbonus von [Motorradhelm des Rasers] sowie [Motorradkluft des Wahnsinnigen] wurde um 300% erhöht um die Sterberate um Gebiet [Landstraße] zu senken

-die Dropchance von [Säugling] nach der benutzung der Fähigkeit [anmachen und rumkriegen] bei dem NPC [heisse Frau von gestern Nacht] wurde um 99% gesenkt. auch ohne das Anwenden des Rüstungsgegenstandes [Lümmeltüte des Lustlosen]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerkia (10. September 2009)

USA, 1.1.2010:

Obama kündigt das neue addon "M.a.r.s" an was mit Patch 2.0.1.1 erscheinen soll.

Patchnotes:

-Es wird einen neuen Planeten geben der für leute ab lvl(alter) 18 erreichbar sein wird, durch einen Teleporter der sich mittem im Ozean befindet ist es den Erwachnen Menschen möglich sich dort hinzuporten.

-Die Erde wird total verändert durch die Klimaerwärmung kommen neue Rassen, Wölfe fangen an auf 2 Beinen zu laufen und Kinder werden zu Goblin ähnlichen Gestallten.


Allerdings gibt es viele Kritiker die nicht glauben können das neue Addon wirklich schon so früh erscheinen soll.


Hier ein Auschnitt aus der Weltzeitung B-I-L-D

Als wir Obama im späteren Interview fragten was mit den Aliens auf dem Planeten M.a.r.s geschehen soll antworte er nur mit "Dieses Problem ist und bekannt, gibt es noch etwas was ich für sie tun kan".



Mfg Jerkia


----------



## Resch (10. September 2009)

Der Fehler der bei Benutzung des Gegenstandes [Zigarette] zu dem Debuff [Erhöhtes Krankheitsrisiko] führte,  wurde behoben, desweitern wurde der Preis von 5g wieder auf 2,5g verringert.


----------



## Gierdre (10. September 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> - Ruhezeiten verschaffen einem nun doppelten Erholungsbonus. Es ist nun also moeglich innerhalb von 4 Stunden die Energie von 8 zu erhalten.
> - Durch den Skill [Pappsatt!] ist es jedem jetzt alle 4 Stunden moeglich sich eine warme, saettigende Mahlzeit zu verschaffen.



Deine fande ich alle sehr gut! 

Diesen würde ich erweitern: Der Bug "Fettansatz" wurde behoben. Eure Körper verändern sich nicht mehr durch übermässigen Gebrauch der Items "Hamburger", "Pizza" und "Süßigkeiten".

Die Klasse Mann hätte ich noch einige interessante Änderungen, aber das könnte hier Böse enden...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holywandrenner (10. September 2009)

-Hamburger Schulsystem wird auf den Stand von 2000 resettet


----------



## Caldion (10. September 2009)

AOE-Schaden durch Flugmounts in den BGs Irak und Afghanistan wirkt ab sofort nicht mehr auf NPCs, sondern nur noch auf PvP-Spieler.


----------



## SeelenGeist (10. September 2009)

- Die Raidinstanz "Schule" wurde verkleinert, sodass man 1-2 Stunden weniger raiden muss.
- Die Bosse "Lehrer" wurden entfernt. 

- Die Instanz bekommt außerdem eine ID, sodass man nur noch 1x in der Woche sie betreten kann. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (10. September 2009)

3.0.4

Der Bug [Wirtschaftskrise] Wurde behoben, desweiteren werden alle die dadurch Verluste erlitten haben entschädigt.

Der Debuff [Dauerhafte Schäden durch PC spielen] wurde entfernt und durch [Erhöhte Intelligenz durch PC spielen ersetzt]


----------



## FX83 (10. September 2009)

-der erfolgreiche Abschluss der Quest [Mädels rumkriegen] wird ab sofort, wie andere Quests, mit Gold belohnt anstatt, wie bisher, Gold zu kosten.

-der Bug [dreck am Auto] wurde entfernt. Die somit nutzlos gewordene Fähigkeit [Auto waschen] wird ebenso entfernt.

-die Fähigkeit [Schlossknacken] der Klasse [Männer] wird erhöht, damit auch das öffen von [festverschlossener BH des verzweifelns] und [Hakeliger BH der noch warten wollenden] leichter fällt.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. September 2009)

- Deine Mudda wurde gefixt sie besitzt nun normalgewicht, riecht nicht mehr nach frittenfett, hat normale körpergröße und hat 200 int mehr!
- Sämtliche witze gegen diesen NPC wurden herausgepatcht

schön wärs >.>


----------



## delta1337 (10. September 2009)

Der Rufzuwachs bei der Fraktion "Frau" geht nun um einiges schneller. Der Rufzuwachs wurde von 10% auf 60% angehoben damit man(n) schnell den rufstatus ehrfürchtig erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (10. September 2009)

- Nach langer Forschung konnte die Wissenschaft nun endlich die Magie entwickeln. Bald wird nichts mehr unmöglich sein! Jedoch fallen dafür zusätzliche Monatsgebühren von ( Dein Geld + 0,0000002) an.


----------



## Scharyar (10. September 2009)

Uns ist das Problem bekannt, wir arbeiten schon eifrig an einer Lösung des Problems.

gez.
Angela Merkel


----------



## Bloodletting (10. September 2009)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> - Die Raidinstanz "Schule" wurde verkleinert, sodass man 1-2 Stunden weniger raiden muss.
> - Die Bosse "Lehrer" wurden entfernt.
> 
> - Die Instanz bekommt außerdem eine ID, sodass man nur noch 1x in der Woche sie betreten kann.
> ...




Nach deiner Grammatik zu urteilen, wäre das ein Fehler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry, konnte es mir nicht verkneifen.^^

EDIT:



FX83 schrieb:


> -der erfolgreiche Abschluss der Quest [Mädels rumkriegen] wird ab sofort, wie andere Quests, mit Gold belohnt anstatt, wie bisher, Gold zu kosten.



Der ist gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (10. September 2009)

Ab dem 14. September bekommt man 10 € pro Schulstunde.


----------



## Hagriel (10. September 2009)

- Wettereffekte können nun abgeschaltet werden.
- Die Anzeige des Umhangs, der Kopfbedeckung und jeglicher sonstiger Bekleidung lässt sich - auch bei anderen Spielern - abschalten.
- Wie in anderen MMORPGs mittlerweile üblich wurde die Kollisionsabfrage entfernt.

- Um der Klasse 'Mann' auch auf EhE-Realms die Möglichkeit zu geben die Raidinstanz "Fußballstadion" zu besuchen und das wöchentliche Festtagsevent "Sportschau" zu verfolgen, wurde für die oftmals gankende Klasse 'Frau' die Instanzen "Shopping-Mall" und "Outlet-Center" implementiert welche durch Portale von allen Hauptstädten aus betreten werden können.

- Die Anwendung des emotes /dance durch die Klasse 'Mann' führt nun nicht mehr automatisch zum debuff [Brechreitz] bei der Klasse 'Frau'.
Im Gegenzug wurde der enragetimer bei 'Frau' entfernt, wenn 'Mann' die 3-Spieler-Instanz "sonntäglicher Skatfrühschoppen" nicht in der vorgegeben Zeit beendet.

apropos Mann/Frau... 
- die Fähigkeit [geübter Reiter]....
aber ich glaube, das gehört nicht hierher...

- cheaten wird nicht mehr mit Bann bestraft


----------



## Þunraz (10. September 2009)

Füller der Mathematiker (Erbstück)

Schmuck
einzigartig anlegbar

blauer Sockel

Intelligenz: 150+

Anlegen: Erhöht Schreibkenntnisse um 100+
Benutzen: Erhöht deine Mathekenntnisse für 10sek. auf den Maximalwert
(Abklingzeit 3min. Verbleibend: 2min 59sek...)


Das wär prima für die Schule :-)

Gruß, vom (noch) zur Schule gehenden Donnergott.


----------



## Saberclaw (10. September 2009)

Patchnotes 2.0.1.0:

- Illegale (ph)/fishing-versuche werden nun von der Küstenwache unterbunden.

- Finanzkrise: Auf Grund einer Vielzahl von Beschwerden über die Unmöglichkeit diesen Encounter sinnvoll zu bewältigen, wurde selbige auf unbestimmte Zeit aus dem Reallife entfernt. Im Zuge dessen wurde die Fähigkeit "Finanzjongleur" von Bankern ebenfalls entfernt. Diese Fähigkeit war kurz gesagt "imbalanced" und verursachte enormen Schaden in kürzester Zeit.

- Duden: Da dieses heilige Werk von einer Vielzahl an Leuten erfolgreich gemieden wurde gab dessen Verlag nun eine fest installierte Version für PC heraus. Dieser hämmert wortwörtlich dem Benutzer optisch die korrekte Schreibweise gegen den Monitor.


----------



## mercurius235 (10. September 2009)

Das Brachland ist nun (wieder) in zwei Teile gespalten.
Eine Betonmauer bzw. Stachldraht schützt den Westen des Brachlandes vor dem bösen Osten.
Im östlichen Teil steht nun 'Mandy Düsterblick' und verkauft das neue Kochrezept [Broiler mit Sättigungsbeilage].


----------



## PewPew_oO (10. September 2009)

Hagriel schrieb:


> apropos Mann/Frau...
> - die Fähigkeit [geübter Reiter]....
> aber ich glaube, das gehört nicht hierher...



Genial! xD


----------



## zondrias (10. September 2009)

Dem Boss auf die Schnauze geben und dafür eine Belohnung kassieren ist mein Favorit.
und ich würde gerne bei meiner frau erregung casten können. berserkerwut schafft sie ja schon bei mir


----------



## Aznom (10. September 2009)

Der Mann hat nun eine 100%ige Chance den Zauberspruch, ''Schatz bring den Müll runter'' während er das Event ''Fußball gucken'' bestreitet, zu Reflektieren.


das würde sich meiner bestimmt wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (10. September 2009)

Aznom schrieb:


> Der Mann hat nun eine 100%ige Chance den Zauberspruch, ''Schatz bring den Müll runter'' während er das Event ''Fußball gucken'' bestreitet, zu Reflektieren.
> 
> 
> das würde sich meiner bestimmt wünschen
> ...


Sowas machst Du??
Tststs..... /vote for nerf!


----------



## MasterXoX (10. September 2009)

Aznom schrieb:


> Der Mann hat nun eine 100%ige Chance den Zauberspruch, ''Schatz bring den Müll runter'' während er das Event ''Fußball gucken'' bestreitet, zu Reflektieren.
> 
> 
> das würde sich meiner bestimmt wünschen
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (10. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> auf handys kann nun kein hip-hop mehr abgespielt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wär herrlich^^

btT: Die haltungen Hip-Hop, Hous und Techno wurden aus dem spiel entfernt.

- Der konsum von Alkohol ruft am nächsten tag keinen Debuff (Kater) hervor.

- Die fähigkeit Chillen ist ab sofort ohne Cooldown benutzbar


----------



## izabul (10. September 2009)

Intolerante spieler werden aus dem spiel entfernt!


----------



## Béèd (10. September 2009)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> -Ungewaschene Kleidung hat keine Vergiftungsaura mehr.



der is richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vindexa (10. September 2009)

- der Debuff ''Schlechte Augen'' ist nun Dauerhaft durch den Spell ''Augenlasern'' entfernbar. Die Kosten dafür wurden um 90% gesenkt.
- der Wirkungsgrad von Alkohol wurde um 50% gesenkt, eben so sein Preis
- Frauen haben nun die Chance von 75%, an einem Schuhgeschäft vorbeizugehen, ohne den Debuff ''Bezaubert'' zu erhalten
- Die Klasse Vorgesetzter ist nun nicht mehr immun gegenüber des Spells ''Gute Idee'' der Klasse ''Angestellter''


----------



## Aznom (10. September 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Sowas machst Du??
> Tststs..... /vote for nerf!



ich weiß, op und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (10. September 2009)

DLo schrieb:


> ....
> Zudem wurde die Spawnrate von Goldvorkommen im Gebiet [Garten] um 100% erhöht. Zudem lassen sich dort auch [Diamanten] finden, mit der die Fähigkeit [Gelaber] weiblicher Individuen für 3 Tage gebannt werden kann.


nur dumm das eine 100% erhöhte spawnrate(also x2) bei 0 trotzdem noch 0 ergibt^^


----------



## turalya (10. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> nur dumm das eine 100% erhöhte spawnrate(also x2) bei 0 trotzdem noch 0 ergibt^^


Nur dumm das es keine 0 prozentige chance ist gold zu finden :O erst denken


----------



## Crosis (10. September 2009)

Der Bug das Westdeutsche, unter anderem Sachsische und Bayrische Mitbürger nicht verstehen konnten, wurde entfernt.



turalya schrieb:


> Nur dumm das es keine 0 prozentige chance ist gold zu finden :O erst denken


naja wie tief willst du denn graben? da wirds nicht viel geben bzw an sich garnichts und wenn dann hätte [Staat] bereits [Steuern] auf [Goldfund] erhoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (10. September 2009)

- Die Streitigkeiten zwischen den verschiedenen Musik-Gruppen werden entfernt. (Hier im Forum gehts mir echt auf den Zeiger, dass alle so Anti-Hip-Hop sind. Ich sag auch nicht überall sch*** Metal)

btt:

- Die Kontrolle eures Pets wird deutlich verbessert. Neue Skills wie: "Auto-Gassi-gehn" oder "Zeitung bringen" erleichtern das Leben eines jeden Pet-Besitzers.

- Der Verkehr wird deutlich verringert, dank der Einführung des Ruhesteins.

- Es gibt jetzt auch eine Quick-Save und Quick-Load Funktion. Gefahrenfreies nach mehr Gehalt fragen oder Prüfungen schreiben.

Mehr kommt mir grad nicht in den Sinn. ^^


----------



## Mjuu (10. September 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> - Es gibt jetzt auch eine Quick-Save und Quick-Load Funktion. Gefahrenfreies nach mehr Gehalt fragen oder Prüfungen schreiben.



das wärs mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rise Above (10. September 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal gemeldet. Es ist meiner Meinung nach sehr Ausländerfeindlich ausgedrückt.



Das schlimmste ist ja, dass als wahrscheinlich Deutscher viel schlechter deutsch kann als die meisten Ausländer... Traurig, traurig..

BTT: 
- Beim Ansprechen von hübschen Frauen wurde die Chance, dass diese den debuff "abgeblitzt" benutzen, stark gesenkt.
- Dumme Menschen wurden von Grund auf editiert und sollten jetzt Menschen mit normalem Intelligenzgrad entsprechen.
- "Attention-Whores" wurden vollkommen aus dem Spiel entfernt aufgrund von Schwierigkeiten in der Community.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (10. September 2009)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Debuffs "Schwindelgefühl" und "Erbrechen", welche durch den Konsum von Bier-Flasks hervorgerufen wurden, werden bis auf Weiteres ersatzlos entfernt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bufft [Bier] mal weiter auf die weise =D

Die benutzung von [Haribo Goldbären] gibt nun den Buff glücklichkeit. Dieser hält 5sek. an und Stackt nun bis ins unendliche.
Außerdem Hat es nun 400 anstatt nur 70 aufladungen

Das Item [Chips 1KG Paket] wurde nun durch [Chips 5kg Riesenrolle] Ersetzt, hält nur an bis zum nächsten nerf

Tante Edit fällt noch was ein:

Klassennänderungen
Schüler: Schüler haben nun Nach jeder EInheit schule anstatt -2%intelligenz nur noch -1% Intelligenz. 

Nerd: Der buff "Sucht" Ist nun in Kategorien eingeteilt.

"WoW Sucht" Ist dass häufigste was beim Benutzen des Items [4GB ram Uber GraKa zocker PC mit passender Maus und Tastatur] Vorkommt, mit einer 50% chance bei der unteraktion "MMORPG suchen". 

"Andere Suchten" hingegen kommen nur 10% der Zeit vor.
Die restlichen 40 % Sind böse schmuddel suchten und Sachen für die B.Lizzard keine verantwortung Übernimmt

Bürohocker: Hat nun einen Weicheren Stuhl, Welcher ihm den Buff "Komfort" Gibt, welcher seine Laune um 0,5% erhöht. Vorher [Harter unangenehmer billig Stuhl] Gab -10% Laune.

raubkopierer: Haben nun eine 10% höhere DL rate durch Neuen Modem effekt[zu teures I-Net]

Suppe: Schmeckt nun 20% besser.

Käse: Stinkt.

mfg 

Kersyl


----------



## Albra (10. September 2009)

Patchnotes:
Wetter:
Die in den letzten Patches eingesetzte Sonne wurde nun wieder durch den Wolken und Regenbuff gewechselt, da viele Spieler den PC ignoriert haben und sich lieber mit der RL.exe beschäftigt haben. Die Temperatur wurde nun ebenfalls gesenkt und das Risiko von der Sonne verursachten Debuffs [Sonnenbrand][Sonnenstich][Hitzschlag] und im schlimmsten Fall [Hautkrebs]  sollten nun nicht mehr auftreten. Die Items [Grill]&[Sonnencreme] werden bis zum nächsten Sommerevent in den Gildenbänken gelagert


----------



## Mithriwan (10. September 2009)

"Die Server werden zur täglichen Wartung von 6.00 Uhr bis 16 Uhr heruntergefahren.
Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis!"

Yay!


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (10. September 2009)

Darkdamien schrieb:


> so n homestone würd mir schon völlig reichen lol



Dazu am besten noch Gottesschild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (10. September 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> naja wie tief willst du denn graben? da wirds nicht viel geben bzw an sich garnichts und wenn dann hätte [Staat] bereits [Steuern] auf [Goldfund] erhoben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Irgendwann findest immer was ;D


----------



## *Quicksilver* (10. September 2009)

- Alle WoW Server wurden heruntergefahren und die Suchterscheinungen somit auch.


----------



## Teradas (10. September 2009)

Sheep_Of_Death schrieb:


> Dazu am besten noch Gottesschild.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auffer Straße so:
"Komm mir nicht zu nah,sonst schmeiß ich meine Bubble an."


----------



## Perkone (10. September 2009)

Die Fähigkeit "Hast" beim Chef wurde entfernt.
Die NPC der Kategorie "Kunden" sind nun stets freundlich gesinnt und deren Fähigkeit "Urgenz" wurde entfernt.
Die Dringlichkeit aller bestehenden Quests (Reparaturaufträge) wurde um 50% verringert.

Die Kosten des Items "Kiste Bier" wurde auf 10 Gold reduziert, sowie deren Inhalt um 100% erhöht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graggi (10. September 2009)

-Der Endboss Bundeskanzlerin Merkel wird sich bei Wiederwahl in eine heiße Blondine verwandeln

-Die Parteien NPD, Die Linke und Die Grünen wurden komplet aus dem Spiel entfernt

-Die Mitglieder der Gilden Union und SPD erhalten nun die passiven Fähigkeiten [Unbestechlichkeit], [Gesunden Menschenverstand] sowie ein Hirn um ihre neuen Fähigkeiten zu nutzen.

-Eindeutschung: HipHop->Parkinson


----------



## weska (10. September 2009)

-Der Buff [Migräne] bei Frauen kann nun dispellt werden

-Da es in den Instanzen "Innenstadt" und "Autobahn" immer öfter zu Problem kam wurden alle Staus entfernt

ausserdem wurden überall neue parkplätze hinzugefügt.

-Der Debuff [Druck auf der Blase] der beim biertrinken auftrat wurde komplett entfernt.

-Das Fahrzeug Mercedes hat nun keine Automatische Vohrfahrt mehr.

-"Twix" heißt nun wieder "Raider"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snippo (10. September 2009)

Die Chance auf Lungenkrebs beim Konsum von [Nikotin] wurde um 99% gesenkt.

Die Ausdauer aller Lebewesen um 90% erhöht.

Die Erfolgschance auf den Hauptgewinn beim Lotto wurde um 50% erhöht.


----------



## dragon1 (10. September 2009)

Giftsachaden dirch [Nikotin] wurde um 300% erhoeht und fuehrt nun zu sofortigen tod bei mehr als 10 Stacks


----------



## Sertorius90 (10. September 2009)

"Bier" erhöht Intelligenz,Ausdauer & Beweglichkeit um 100% 
und ist unendlich stapelbar xD


----------



## elitetrashmob (10. September 2009)

-alle charaktere werden komplett resettet, behalten aber ihre erinnerungen an ihr letztes leben. durch einen schweren fehler, der manchen spielern erhebliche nachteile brachte, sahen sich unsere programmierer gezwungen, jedem eine zweite chance zu geben

-chuck norris wurde entfernt

-die fähigkeiten [Amok] [Mord] [Korruption] wurden entfernt

-Es gibt keine Unterschiede mehr zwischen männlichen und weiblichen Charakteren, außer welche kosmetischer Natur.

-elitetrashmob erhält die fähigkeit [Godmode]


----------



## Shorun (10. September 2009)

Real- Life patch 1.01

[Freundin] wurde entfernt.

Real-Life patch 1.1

Der Effekt [Einsamkeit] tritt nun häufiger auf.

Der Effekt von [Homophobie] wurde um 50% verringert.

Real - Life patch 1.2

[Rosa Kleid] wurde jetzt auch für männliche Charaktere zugänglich gemacht.

In den Hauptstädten befinden sich nun männliche Blutelfen und weibliche Orcs.

Real - Life patch 1.2.1

Die Fertigkeiten [Bergbau] und [Schmiedekunst] erhalten eigene Rüstungssets aus Leder. Eng anliegendem Leder.

Eine gleichgeschlechtliche Hochzeit ist nun möglich.

Real - Life patch 1.3

Eine heterosexuelle Hochzeit ist nun nicht mehr möglich.

Real - Life patch 1.3.2

Dungeoneingänge sehen jetzt aus wie der männliche After.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Tipp: Auf der Real-Life-Homepage finden Sie viele FAGs zu allen möglichen Themen.


----------



## Ganen (10. September 2009)

Die Chance eine 1 in einer Klassenarbeit zu schreiben wurde auf 100% erhöht.


----------



## DarthTerror (10. September 2009)

Das töten von Wachen, (Polizei, Psychateraufsicht, der Inder im Inderladen etc) wird nun nicht mehr mit einem Rufabzug der jeweiligen Fraktion bestraft.


ENDLICH POLIZISTEN FARMEN!!!! NEED BLUTPOLIZISTENADMIRAL + HUT !!!!111+++


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (10. September 2009)

Lol  #167


----------



## -Migu- (10. September 2009)

- Alle Vorurteile gegen Hip-Hop werden entfernt, und durch Toleranz ersetzt...

- Den Spielern werden sofort alle AoE-"Musik-Flames" gelöscht und durch 1-Target Spells ersetzt...

- Die Abklingzeit des Zaubers "Ferien" wird um 1 Woche verkürzt und die Dauer auf 5 Wochen erhöht.. (das wärs xD)

- Neuer World-Boss: "Osama der Unauffindbare" (immer 10 Level höher als das stärkste Raid-Mitglied, besondere Fähigkeit: Unsichtbarkeits-Buff, man kann ihn nicht ins Target nehmen und somit niemals besiegen, dafür kann man fettes Loot von seinen "Extremisten-Terror-Flaggenverbrenner" (Lvl 80 elite) erhalten.


----------



## J_0_T (10. September 2009)

Aufgrund eines Sourcefehlers wurde Raider wieder in Twix unbenannt.

Hotfix

- Sterbe animationen wurden bearbeitet und sollten nun wieder einwandfrei funktionieren
- Der Bug der verhindert das man mehr Taschengeld bekommen konnte als das Limit vorsah wurde behoben
- Der Debuff "Nörgeln" von weiblichen Spielern wurde entfernt.
- Der Fehler mit schlechtem Fernsehprogrammen ist bekannt benötigt aber noch überarbeitungszeit!


Okay mir fällt nix besseres ein^^


----------



## Zurrak (10. September 2009)

Habt ihrs nicht verstanden? Ihr sollt euch nichts ausdenken, sondern Dinge von WoW auf´s RL übertragen. Druck auf der Blase?? Von welchem WoW Spell ist das denn abgeleitet?
Ich hätte gern Wiederbelebung, Heilung und ! Bärengestalt für die nächste Kneipenschlägerei :-)


----------



## N811 Schurke (10. September 2009)

_*Patch-Client 9.99.2.1.5.6.0.7.3.2.5.4,a*_



Die Zahl schöner Frauen im Gebiet Baden-Württemberg nimmt um 275% zu.

Frauen haben nun bei Sport oder sontigen Events eine  Stummtaste zur verfügung.

Desweiterem wird jede Ruffraktion aus dem Spiel entfernt.

Eine neue Ruffraktion wird in das Spiel implitiert, wird ein Stand von Respektvoll erreicht dürft ihr mich ansprechen.

Alkohol hat nun keine Abklingzeit mehr und kann beim Trainier in der Bar von jeder Klasse erlernt werden.

Alle Sprachclienten werden entfernt, Deutsch wird nun als neuer Sprachclient eingefügt.

Ich habe imemr Recht.

Die kritische Trefferwertung der von mir ausgesprochenen Wörter sowie Taten und körperliche Angriffe wird um 100% erhöht.

Das Talent Verhersebarkeit wird für die einzige Heldenklasse, mich, eingefügt mir kann nicht mehr ausgewichen, geblockt, wiederstanden ( nur für weibliches Geschlecht), parriert und entkommen werden.

Das Anlegen epischer Rüstung ist für euch untersagt.

Totstellen funktioniert nicht mehr wird aber nun als aggro ziehende attacke gewertet folgen sind nun sofortiger onehit der Heldenklasse, mir.

Die Bank sowie Gildenbank und deren Inhalt wird nun als mein Eigentum gewertet.

Ab sofort darf mein (Höllen)hund jagt auf jedes menschliche Leben sowie tierische Arten machen.

Die oben erwähnte Heldenklasse ist Immun gegen Waffen udn angriffe jeglicher Art.

Chuck Norris* wird wieder in das Spiel implentiert und setzt seinen Round-House Kick gegen die Gegerner meiner Wahl an.

Die Namen bekannter Mounthersteller: Porsche, BMW, Mercedes, Ferrari, Lamborgini und Dodge werden nun in die Namen blau-grün-lila-gelb-schwarz-weis-rot-orangener Netherdrache(500000000000000% ) geändert, diesen gibt es nur einmal im Spiel zu erbäuten, soeben wurde er an die einzige Heldenklasse vergeben.

Alle anderen reiten mit 100% Mounts durch die Welt.

Wer meckert, flamt, heult oder sonstige nciht angebrachte Dinge versucht wird automatisch mit einem von Chuck Norris´  Roundhouskick´s aus dem Spiel geworfen und der Account wird für imemr gebannt.


* Chuck Norris wurde von einem/r) nichtmehr vorhandenem User aus dem SPiel genommen und wird mit diesem  Patch 9.99.2.1.5.6.0.7.3.2.5.4,a
wieder in das Spiel Real Life implentiert.


----------



## MasterXoX (10. September 2009)

Hotfix
- Twix wurde wieder in Raider umbenannt.
- Windoof wurde auf Grund technischer Probleme entfernt.
- ZAM wurde gefixt.
- Politiker wurden auf Grund beschwerden aus dem Spiel entfernt.
- Die Grafik wurde auf Crysis-Engine gesetzt.
- Michael Jackson wurde wieder ins Spiel inplementiert. Er bietet hochwertige Beute wie z.b. seinen 1A Moonwalk.
- Elvis wurde wieder ins Spiel inplementiert.


----------



## sir julius (10. September 2009)

coming soon: 
Welt 2 
-alle Spieler werden transferiert 
-eventuelle Volksfärtigkeiten wie z.B.: [Gier] werden entfernt
-alle starten in Bezug auf [Wissen],[Besitz],[Natur] bei 0
-"Welt 2" enthält nichts aus "Welt 1" (ausnahme [Spieler])



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. September 2009)

Ganen schrieb:


> Die Chance eine 1 in einer Klassenarbeit zu schreiben wurde auf 100% erhöht.



Hätte früher kommen müssen.. aus dem lowlevel-bereich sind schon einige draußen... und meinen twinks wird es dadurch nur sinnlos leicht gemacht.. die sollen lieber die bosstaktiken auswendig lernen anstatt freeloot zu bekommen.


----------



## N811 Schurke (10. September 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Hätte früher kommen müssen.. aus dem lowlevel-bereich sind schon einige draußen... und meinen twinks wird es dadurch nur sinnlos leicht gemacht.. die sollen lieber die bosstaktiken auswendig lernen anstatt freeloot zu bekommen.




geiler post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raoul9753 (10. September 2009)

Job:

- Rufzuwachs bei der Fraktion "Arbeitgeber" wurde um 50% erhöht, Rufabzüge um 50% verringert
- Man kann sich einen zweiten, seelengebundenen Ruhestein kaufen,d er an den Arbeitsplatz gebunden ist
- Questanforderungen für die Quest "Monatsanforderungen" wurden um 25% verringert, die erhaltene Erfahrung um 10 % erhöht. 

Privatleben: 

- Die durch den Zauber "Schlaf" erhaltene erholung wurde um 200% erhöht, die Zauberzeit um 50% verringert
- Der Debuff "Müdigkeit" kann nun durch ein Glas "Coca Cola" "Kaffe" oder wahlweise ein "Dextro Energy" völlig entfernt werden. 
- Das Talent "Religiöser Glauben" löst nicht länger bei manchen Spielern den Debuff "Fanatismus" aus


Fraktionen: 

- Der Fraktion "Deutschland" wird endlich der Debuff "Weltkriegsnachwirkungen" entfernt, der bei Angriffen mit dem Zauber "Nazivorwürfe" eine Kritchance von 100% brachte
- Mitglieder der Fraktion "Türkei" und "Russland", die in die Fraktion "Deutschland" wechseln, sind nicht länger immun gegen den Buff "Integration"
- Mitglieder der Fraktion "Türkei" und "Russland", sowie die Klasse "Möchtegern Hip Hop Gangstaaa" profitieren nicht länger vom Buff "Rudelführer"


----------



## RetPali (10. September 2009)

Der Fettgehalt von sämtlichen Nahrungsmitteln wurde von 100% auf 50% gesenkt,
während dem kanalisieren von WoW, Aion oder anderen Rollplay games verliet ihr nur noch 50% Zeit, aber spielt genau so lange.


----------



## -Migu- (10. September 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Hätte früher kommen müssen.. aus dem lowlevel-bereich sind schon einige draußen... und meinen twinks wird es dadurch nur sinnlos leicht gemacht.. die sollen lieber die bosstaktiken auswendig lernen anstatt freeloot zu bekommen.



Haha, made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caerleon (Eredar) (10. September 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Hätte früher kommen müssen.. aus dem lowlevel-bereich sind schon einige draußen... und meinen twinks wird es dadurch nur sinnlos leicht gemacht.. die sollen lieber die bosstaktiken auswendig lernen anstatt freeloot zu bekommen.



Ach du schande... es gibt noch intelligente Lebewesen im Buffed-Forum

Danke!

PS: Super geschrieben... das versteht sogar der geneigte WoW-User


----------



## Vrocas (10. September 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Hätte früher kommen müssen.. aus dem lowlevel-bereich sind schon einige draußen... und meinen twinks wird es dadurch nur sinnlos leicht gemacht.. die sollen lieber die bosstaktiken auswendig lernen anstatt freeloot zu bekommen.



Haben die net schon praktisch die Bosstaktiken auswendig gelernt um freeloot zu bekommen xP

trotzdem, nice geschrieben


----------



## CaptainZer0 (10. September 2009)

Ein paar kleine Bugfixes... naja ich meine manchma sehe ich in der Stadt Leute bei denen ist schon laengst eine ueberarbeitung der modells noetig! (halt wie die neuen viel besser aussehenden druiden modells lol). Und ich denke ma wenn die mountkosten runtergesetzt werden wuerden waere das auch nice =)!

dazu faellt mir noch ein (ein zitat dem ich zwar NICHT zustimmen kann ich aber trotzdem sehr witzig finde^^)
"Das Leben ist ein Scheissspiel, aber die Graphikaufloesung ist geil!"


----------



## Tanabor (10. September 2009)

patchnotes allgemein:

-in geistgestalt seid ihr jetzt 20% schneller
-alle fahrzeuge erhalten +100% tempo
-mojo ist jetzt beim reagenzienhändler verfügbar
-fluggestalt könnt ihr jetzt auch in frankfurt city benutzen
-das item "bierfass" füllt sich jeden tag wieder neu auf (24h CD)


----------



## Tanabor (10. September 2009)

patchnotes allgemein:

-in geistgestalt seid ihr jetzt 20% schneller
-alle fahrzeuge erhalten +100% tempo
-mojo ist jetzt beim reagenzienhändler verfügbar
-fluggestalt könnt ihr jetzt auch in frankfurt city benutzen
-das item "bierfass" füllt sich jeden tag wieder neu auf (24h CD)


----------



## BmnFive (10. September 2009)

lehrer bringen einem, wie bisher vorgesehen, etwas bei. der "dümmer als die schüler" bug wurde entfernt


----------



## Bloodyfury (10. September 2009)

Lehrer zählen nun als Monster und nicht mehr als Personen und sind somit Spottbar


----------



## BioHolic (10. September 2009)

Spieler mit der Fähigkeit "ReligionXY" ziehen nicht mehr Aggro, wenn ein anderer Spieler die Fähigkeit "ReligionXY" in der Nähe ist.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (10. September 2009)

elitetrashmob schrieb:


> -alle charaktere werden komplett resettet, behalten aber ihre erinnerungen an ihr letztes leben. durch einen schweren fehler, der manchen spielern erhebliche nachteile brachte, sahen sich unsere programmierer gezwungen, jedem eine zweite chance zu geben



aha? sieht so aus als haetts sich da jmd ziemlich verschissen ahhaha^^


----------



## Mace (10. September 2009)

Bei einer Schlägerrei gegen eine Mehrzahl von Gegnern erhalten die Unterzähligen den Hartnäckigkeits Buff der die Zaubermacht,Angriffskraft und die Ausdauer pro Gegner um jeweils 18% erhöht.


----------



## BimmBamm (11. September 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Hätte früher kommen müssen.. aus dem lowlevel-bereich sind schon einige draußen... und meinen twinks wird es dadurch nur sinnlos leicht gemacht.. die sollen lieber die bosstaktiken auswendig lernen anstatt freeloot zu bekommen.



Wieder so ein Möchtegern-Pro-RLer, der 24/7 im RL rumhängt und den "Casuals" die Erleichterungen nicht gönnt. Es gibt auch Leute, die ein funktionierendes virtuelles Leben mit Gilden, festen Raidterminen und jeder Menge Twinks haben und die dank der RL-Erleichterungen so, ohne viel Zeit investieren zu müssen, auch dort mal was erreichen können. VL-Versager!

Btt: Die Fähigkeit [Sinnlose Vermehrung] ist ab jetzt nur von Erfolg gekrönt, wenn beide Parteien in den Optionen explizit "Kinderwunsch" eingestellt haben.


----------



## Willer (11. September 2009)

dann will ich auch mal meine perönlichen patchnotes zur verfügng stellen

#kriege werden nicht mehr exestieren da zu viele unbeteilgte und auch kinder in der vergangenheit gestorben sind

# faschismus und rasismus gehöhren ebenfalls der vergangenheit an da jeder mensch genauso ist wie eurer nachbar und somit evtl genau die selben "menschlichen" fehler hat (hoffe ihr kapiert das)

# der bug mit der politik wird auch komplett abgeschafft und somit komplett aus dem RL genommen (die haben eh einen nur nach strich und faden ausgebeutet" somit heßt es dann nur noch jeder für sich und alle mit einander

# jegliche religion wird ebenfalls abgeschafft da dies nur zu sinnlosen unruhen herbei führt

# die atomkraft wird abgeschafft und jeder darf sich auf wind oder wasser energie freuen da dies unseren planeten ein oder zwei jahre weiter leben lässt ( obwohl klima erwärmung hätte auch nix gegen kokos plamen in deutschladn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

# jegliche handy netze werden deaktiviert weil manche leute einfach nicht aupassen können wenn sie telefonieren und somit einfach random personen umrennen

# kommunikation wird im real live wieder wichtiger ... man sagt ja heutzutage nur noch hallo und auf wiedersehn zu den netten leuten an der kasse zb

# afrika wird eine öl quelle finden und somit einer der reichsten staaten der welt



MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... das wären meine traum patchnotes fürs RL .... wer es nicht nachvollziehn kann beschäftigt euch mal mit sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (11. September 2009)

Willer schrieb:


> # afrika wird eine öl quelle finden und somit einer der reichsten staaten der welt



Also jetzt nichts gegen dich, aber Afrika ist kein Staat sondern ein Kontinent. Zudem ist es der bei weitem rohstoffreichste Kontinent der Erde, die strotzen da unten nur so von Edelmetallen, Diamanten, Uran etc. Das Problem, dass dort herrscht, ist eher die extreme Ausbeutung der westlichen Unternehmen und die Korruption. Wenn man die Korruption aktiv bekämpfen würde, würden sicher einige Staaten aus dem Sumpf herauskommen, indem sie jetzt stecken.

Edit: Hier meine RL-Patchnotes:

# Der PVP-Teil des Spiels wurde entfernt, da das Balancing einfach nicht möglich ist

# Die Grundintelligenz einiger Klassen wurde angehoben, um keine Nachteile gegenüber dem Rest zu haben

# Die Laufzeit des Buffs [Jugend] wurde um einige Jahre angehoben um ein ausgeglichenes Verhältnis zu schaffen, im Gegenzug wurde der Debuff [Tod] abgeschwächt, er sollte nun korrekt erst nach einigen 100 Jahren auftreten

# Es ist nun möglich, ab Stufe 18 Flugtiere in der alten Welt zu benutzen

# Die Druidenfluggestalt ist nun für alle Menschen verfügbar

# Die Klasse des Hexenmeisters wurde ins Spiel implementiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disel (11. September 2009)

Kalorien werden abgeschafft

Ihr bekommt einen Homestone

Nahrung kann nun per Post geliefert werden

Frauen besitzen nun ein Reset knopf

Arbeiten geht nun von zu Hause aus


----------



## dragon1 (11. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Möchtegern-Pro-RLer, der 24/7 im RL rumhängt und den "Casuals" die Erleichterungen nicht gönnt. Es gibt auch Leute, die ein funktionierendes virtuelles Leben mit Gilden, festen Raidterminen und jeder Menge Twinks haben und die dank der RL-Erleichterungen so, ohne viel Zeit investieren zu müssen, auch dort mal was erreichen können. VL-Versager!


HAHA den fand ich mal genial <3


----------



## loWnl1337 (11. September 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> der Spell [Kondome] verringert die Dropchance um 90%.. cO



LOOOOOOOOOOOL =DD HAHAHAHAH GEIL^^


----------



## Willer (11. September 2009)

> Also jetzt nichts gegen dich, aber Afrika ist kein Staat sondern ein Kontinent. Zudem ist es der bei weitem rohstoffreichste Kontinent der Erde, die strotzen da unten nur so von Edelmetallen, Diamanten, Uran etc. Das Problem, dass dort herrscht, ist eher die extreme Ausbeutung der westlichen Unternehmen und die Korruption. Wenn man die Korruption aktiv bekämpfen würde, würden sicher einige Staaten aus dem Sumpf herauskommen, indem sie jetzt stecken.



UPS sry meinte ja kontinent ... war schon bissel spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bif (11. September 2009)

[Spell reflect] funktioniert nun auch bei der Fähigkeit [Sinnloser Arbeitsauftrag] des Bosses.


----------



## FX83 (14. September 2009)

-die Fähigkeit [Urlaub beantragen] hat nun nur noch einen cool down von 24h
-die Fähigkeit [WOW-spielen] kann nun auch in anderen Räumen als [Keller] durchgeführt werden.
-die Fähigkeit [modriger Wind des Rektums] löst nun nicht mehr den Effekt [Verachtendes Ekelgefühl] bei der Klasse [Frau] aus.
-Im Gebiet [FKK Strand] wurden die NPCs [Schrumplige Omis] gegen neue [Pralle Blondinen] ausgetauscht. Deren droprate für [Dosenbier des Chillenden] liegt bei 97,34%.
-In der Ini [Bundesligaspiel] wird ab sofort durch den Einsatz der Fähigkeit [Schwalbe] die Droprate von [gelber KArton der Verwahrnung] des NPCs [Schiri des miesen Pfiffs] um 100% erhöht.


----------



## Soilwork87 (14. September 2009)

Die Dropchance von [Gehaltserhöhung] des Endbosses "Chef der Sklaven" in der Instanz "Arbeitshöhle" wird nun durch das Item [Gewerkschaftsausweis] um 50% erhöht.

Bei der Fraktion "Aldi" kann nun bei Ruf "Ehrfürchtig" das neue Mount [Einkaufswagen] gegen 500g erworben werden.

Der debuff [Gestank] des [Katzenklo] Items eures Pets [Katze] hält nun nur noch 10 Minuten an und kann durch die Fähigkeit [Säubern] sofort entfernt werden.

Neue Transmutation [Wasser zu Bier] als random Drop in der Instanz "Die Brauerei" erlernbar.


----------



## Aratos (15. September 2009)

Das "Porsche-Mount" ist jetzt für 500g (Euro) zu haben! xD


----------



## Dunator (15. September 2009)

ich hab mir mal die patchnotes für den nächsten großen patch angeguckt (teilweise mit entwickler kommentar), welcher in absehbarer zeit auf den ptr kommen:

+ geistheilerbug wurde behoben
_der geistheiler hatte ein kleinen defekt und konnte deshalb bisher nicht genutzt werden, wodurch keiner wieder aufstehen konnte, deshalb mussten wir endlich mal den bug beheben._
- rundum charaktererneuerung wurde hinzugefügt (kostenlos und nicht so bughaft)
_wir haben zwar schon den schönheitschirogen implementiert gehabt, doch dieser konnte das alter und andere unerwünschte efekte bisher nicht beseitigen, wurdurch wir ihn abschaffen und durch eine bessere funktion ersetzen._
+ der debuff "trunkenheit" wirkt sich jetzt nichtmehr auf den skill "fahren" aus
_diese änderung war schon lange überfällig, da es schon seit der frühen beta beschwerden kamen, dass der debuff einfach zu hart ist._
- der folgedebuff "kater" wurde um 40% verkürzt
_damit wollen wir die downtimes nach einem raid auf die kneipe verringern._
+ die dropprate von "hirn" wurde um 30% erhöht
_wir halten weiter daran fest, dass nicht jeder dieses item benötigt, doch ist dieses item einfach zu wichtig, als dass einige gruppe komplett ohne auskommen müssen._
- die fähigkeit "zeitstop: ausschlafen" wurde implementiert. sie ermöglicht es ein morgens die zeit anzuhalten um auszuschlafen (wirkt sich nicht auf die playtime aus)
_dieses talent ist ja wohl selbstredent (genau wie seine wichtigkeit)_
+ der grundkochskill würde auf 200/1000 angehoben
_viele männliche spieler hatten sich in der vergangenheit beschwert, dass dieser skill zu schwer zu steigern ist und zu oft fast den debuff "hat es geschafft wasser ANBRENNEN zu lassen" auszulösen._
- die phasentechnologie wird aktiv eingeführt (zu erst als test, auf straßen und parkplätzen)
_die lags auf den straßen waren teilweise doch zu hart und die dropprate von "parkplatz" war zu gering, weshalb wir es vorerst mit phasenverschiebung ausprobieren wollen._
+ die ruffraktionen grüne, npd und linke wurde abgeschafft
_diese fraktionen wahren eigendlich nurnoch da, um negativen ruf zu farmen, wodurch sie abgeschafft wurden._
- die fähigkeiten "neue freundin" und "trennen" sind jetzt mit einander gekoppelt und der debuff "stress mit der ex" wurde entfernt
_..._


----------



## Morfelpotz (15. September 2009)

> -die Fähigkeit [modriger Wind des Rektums] löst nun nicht mehr den Effekt [Verachtendes Ekelgefühl] bei der Klasse [Frau] aus.



OMFG... wie ich vor lachen unterm Tisch lieg


----------



## Captain Jack (15. September 2009)

Die Ruffraktion Piratenpartei hat nun bei allen Spielern 100%
Somit wurden die lästigen Ruffraktionen CDU/CSU, SPD, Linke, Grüne, FDP, NPD, HSP und REP entfernt

Man kann beim Chef nur noch Ruf mit [gute Arbeit leisten] bekommen, 
Mit den Fertigketien [Eimschleimen] [Petzen] [Kopieren] und [Ideenklau] verschlechtert man sich seinen Ruf bei der Fraktion Chef. Sollte man die stufe Ehrfürtig bekommen, bekomt man folgende Positiven Zauber:
[Gehaltserhöhung], [Mehr Urlaub], [weniger Arbeiten]
Eine sehr seltene Dropchance haben die einmaligen Zauber:
[Selber Chef werden] und [Beförderung]

Den Monstern [strenge Leherer] und [sehr strenge Lehrer] wurden fogelnde Fertigkeiten entfernt:
[NAchsitzen]
[Wutausbruch]
[Total Enrage]
[Striche machen]
desweiteren sind ihre haustiere [Extemporale] und [Schulaufgabe] nicht mehr so schwer wie zufor
Die endbosse der Instanzen [ Klasse XY] droppen folgende Items besser:
[normales Zeugnis] und [hervorragendes Zeugnis]
Das [durchgefallen Zeugnis] wurde ersatzlos gestrichen

Folgende Passive Dauerbuffs bei Spielern und Monstern wurden gestrichen:
[Eitelkeit]
[Hass]
[Arroganz]
[Wut] 

Türken suchen zwar weiterhin Ärger , sie bekommen aber den Debuff [provozieren] beim Ansprechen nicht mehr
(ist aber nicht böse gemeint^^)


----------



## embee (16. September 2009)

Das Item [Raider] wurde umbenannt in [Twix]

Großartiger Thread!


----------



## MadRedCap (16. September 2009)

-Der Debuff [Arbeitslosigkeit] stackt nun nicht mehr mit dem Debuff [Hartz 4]. Stattdessen verhindert [Arbeitslosigkeit] den Debuff [Hartz 4]. Desweiteren wird durch den Debuff [Arbeitslosigkeit] die Chance erhöht, erneut eine Arbeit zu bekommen, von 0,1% auf 5%. Diesen Schritt haben wir gemacht, weil die Zahl der von dem Debuff befallenen so horend angestiegen ist und wir uns davon mehr Debuff-Freie erhoffen.

-Rassismus: An dieser Charaktereigenschaft wurde nun ein fester Minuswert angehängt. Charaktere, die bei der Erstellung die Fähigkeit [Rassismus] ausgewählt haben, erhalten konsequent einen Debuff von 150% des eigentlichen Intelligenz-Wertes [IQ]. Zudem sind sie nicht mehr in der Lage, höher als auf die Stufe 'Neutral' bei jedweder Fraktion zu kommen. 

-Die negativen sowie positiven Eigenschaften von Drogen wurden entfernt. Drogen in jedweder Farbe und/oder Form haben nun keinerlei Wirkung mehr. Diesen Schritt haben wir getan, um zu verhindern, dass es anderen Charakteren möglich ist, sich ihr Leben nur durch den Verkauf von Drogen zu ermöglichen. Bereits bestehende Drogen werden durch Süßigkeiten ersetzt. Jedwede Abhängigkeit wird mit dem nächsten großen Patch behoben.

-Kinderpornografie: Wir sind zu dem Schluss gekommen, das Kinderpornografie, ausgehend von der Charaktereigenschaft [Sexuelle Vorlieben], ein ernst zu nehmendes Problem geworden ist. Demzufolge wird sämtliche Kinderpornografie aus dem Internet sowie privaten Haushalten, Läden oder sonstigen Verwahrungsorten entfernt und mit Disney-Trickfilmen überspielt.

-Politik: Da sich der Beruf [Politiker] nicht so in das Spiel integriert hat wie wir uns das vorgestellt haben, werden wir dort einige größere Änderungen vornehmen. Mit diesem Patch werden zu allererst die gröbsten Fehler ausgemerzt, wie die Auren [Korruption], [Ahnungslosigkeit], [Desinteresse] sowie [Inkompetenz]. Charaktere mit diesen Beruf, die diese Auren voll ausgeskillt haben, verlieren jeden bis dahin erlernten Fähigkeitspunkt und können bei erneuter Professionserlernung nun auch nicht wieder in diese Auren skillen. Weitere Änderungen werden mit dem nächsten, großen Patch folgen.

-Erziehung: Dieses passive Talent wurde stark vereinfacht, um zu verhindern, das insbesondere junge, unerfahrene Spieler zuviel falsch machen. Das Talent bezieht sich jetzt auf drei wichtige Attribute: [IQ], [Geistige Reife] sowie [Soziales Umfeld].

-WoW: Vanish Bug des Schurken wurde gefixt.


----------



## Marccram (16. September 2009)

So ich hab mich mal durch den Thread gekämpft und muss mit ansehen wie intolerant man hier mit Hip-Hop umgeht.
Was is euer Problem?


----------



## MadRedCap (16. September 2009)

Marccram schrieb:


> Was is euer Problem?



Hip-Hop.


----------



## Marui (16. September 2009)

*Tränke und Essen*

- Der DoT [Zahnschmerzen] ist nun mit [Eistee] dispellbar.
- Die Proccchance [Ich bin echt nicht müde!] von [Eistee] wurde zudem um 77% angehoben.

*Klassen*

- Die Klasse "Katze" ist nun auch von dem Buff [Benimmregel] betroffen.
- Zudem ist die Instanz "Taste der Tastatur" nun für die Katzenklasse nicht mehr erreichbar, dies war notwendig um die Freeze- und Absturzprobleme zu beheben.
- Das Item [TFT Widescreen] löst bei der Klasse "Katze" den Debuff [Wut] nicht mehr aus.

- Die Klasse "Sexy Nachbarin" ist nun raidbar ohne ID und Cooldown.

- Die Klasse "Arzt" kann nun heilen.

- Die Klasse "Krimineller" ist nun auch von [Mitleid] betroffen.

- Die Klasse "Politiker" kann nun auch [Volksnähe] wirken.

*Fraktionen*

- Die Fraktion "Familie" ist nun unsterblich.

*Berufe*

- Die Berufsauswahl wurde überarbeitet.
- Der Beruf [Hardcore Gamer] wurde eingefügt.

*Items*

- [Computer] hält nun dauerhaft und muss nicht mehr beim Händler erneuert werden.
- Der Tooltip von [Raviolis] weist nun eindeutig darauf hin, das diese auch kalt schmecken.
- [Gesetzesbuch] ist nun für jederman verständlich.
- [Zigarette] löst nun keinen DoT mehr aus, sonder einen HoT und wirkt sich nun unmittelbar positiv auf die Gesundheit aus.
- Saugpower von [Staubsauger] um 40% erhöht.
- [Gitarre] löst keinen [Wut] debuff mehr bei den Nachbarn aus.

*Instanzen und Raids*

- Die Raidinstanz "Der hat Ahn'ung" wurde in "Arbeitsamt" umbenannt. Der Buff [Wahrheit] wirkt nun auch bei den Bossen und kann nicht mehr dispellt werden.
- Die Instanz "Küche" wurde vergrößert und ist nun von mehreren Spielern betretbar.

*Quests*

- Für die Quest [Geh zum Zahnarzt!] braucht man den Buff [Mut] nicht mehr.

*Bugfixes*

- Es wurden diverse Fehler in der Wirtschaft behoben. Arbeiter können sich nun tolle Beförderungen verdienen. Die Variable [Gehalt] wurde zudem neu definiert und sollte nun allen Spielern eine faire Chance auf den Procc [Ich bin zufrieden!] geben.
- Der Endcontent ist nun nicht mehr vom Buff [Schulabschluss] abhängig.
- Die Variable [Geld] ist nun auch was wert.
- [Licht] ist nun für alle Spieler verträglich.
- [Fluch des Stromanbieters] tritt nun nicht mehr zufällig auf.


----------



## Disel (16. September 2009)

Marui schrieb:


> *Tränke und Essen*
> 
> - Der DoT [Zahnschmerzen] ist nun mit [Eistee] dispellbar.
> - Die Proccchance [Ich bin echt nicht müde!] von [Eistee] wurde zudem um 77% angehoben.
> ...




nette veränderungen geiler text, need moore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



big thx an TE


----------



## Dunator (16. September 2009)

Lokalisierung
- HipHop wurde nun in Stottern umbenannt.

Bugfix
- Die Musikrichtung Techno verfügt jetzt über richtige Melodien und die Texte wurden von zu was Sinnvollen erweitert.


----------



## Watershed (16. September 2009)

Neu bei allen Völker: Bei einem Schritt besteht die Chance von 60% einen Blink zu erhalten


----------



## FX83 (16. September 2009)

-beim Ausführen der Fähigkeit [Arbeiten] tritt nun nicht mehr der Effekt [verlangsamte Zeit] auf.
-die Dropchance des Items [braune Klumpen der Verdauung] in der Ini [Toilettengang] wurde um 30% erhöht.
-Die Fähigkeit [Kochkunst 450] wird ab sofort durch einmaliges durchleden des Items [Kochbuch] erlernt.
-Die Klasse [Hund] kann ab sofort nur noch [Hundefutter] verbrauchen, nicht wie bisher auch [selbstgemachtes Wurstbrötchen des hungrigen Fernsehguckers] oder [leckerer Marmorkuchen des Geburtstags]
-Die Fähigkeit [Menschenessen wegschnappen] die die Klasse [Hund] bisher anwenden konnte um für kurze Zeit den Aggro Wert auf 100% zu erhöhen fällt somit auch weg.
-Die Quest [Gassi gehn] ist ab sofort keine Begleitquest mehr und kann von der Klasse Hund nun auch alleine ausgeführt werden (siehe Klasse [Katze]
-Die chance des Auftertens des Effektes [umkippen] bei der häufigen Anwendung von [Bier] wurde von 40% auf 10% gesenkt.
-Die fähigkeit [in Rente gehn] ist ab sofort ein Spontanzauber und nun nicht mehr die Wirkzeit von 40Jahren und mehr


----------

